# Witzige/Geniale Charakternamen



## Ambushador (27. Februar 2007)

Taurenkrieger: Frankthetank

Trollschaman: Breitgekifft

Paladin Dame: Paladirne

Tauren Frau: Milkakuh


----------



## Dalinga (27. Februar 2007)

Ambushador schrieb:


> Taurenkrieger: Frankthetank


Dalvengyr ?


----------



## Ambushador (27. Februar 2007)

phö ka^^ BG

edit:

Stampfi  > Taure

Mirisübel > Untoter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neronis (27. Februar 2007)

ITLER - > weiss nicht was für eine Rasse das war, hab es nur im Chat gelesen.


----------



## Otakulos (27. Februar 2007)

Vonhinten ---> Schurke


----------



## dimelton (27. Februar 2007)

auf frostwolf gibt es zwei die nennen sich
lauter und leise.
alleine langweilig, aber zusammen lustig.


----------



## Len (27. Februar 2007)

UD Schurke -> Feigling
Menschen Pala -> Stinki
Blutelf Schurke -> Frisör
Menschen (?) Schurke -> Inrüggn
kA was -> Ichwarsnet


Da fällt mir noch was zum Namen meines Chars ein.
Der heisst nämlich 'Quaste' und eines Abends, als mein bester Freund und ich zusammen hockten kuckten wir uns die Witze der einzelnen Rassen der gegnerischen Fraktion (Horde in dem Fall an).
Irgendwann landeten wir beim weiblichen Tauren und ich bekam son WTF-Gesicht, ohne scheiss 

"Mein Namen bedeutet, die die mit den Quasten tanzt"

Hallouuu? O_o
Mein bester Freund roflte sich vom Bett, ich hockte immer noch recht wtf-ig vorm Rechner.


----------



## Ambushador (27. Februar 2007)

Zwerge:

Teewurst
Dosenbier    
ReisFresser

Auf Perenolde  2 Zwergen Palas: Muffin und Knödel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Átho (27. Februar 2007)

2 Zwergen Jäger: Jagdnix und Jagdgarnix
Zwergen Priester: Holzbein
Dudu: Abindensüden

mfg


----------



## Haladar (27. Februar 2007)

jägermeister
texasranger(woher wohl XD)


----------



## Piefke^^ (27. Februar 2007)

SChleckundweg, geiler Name für nen Schurken^^


----------



## Dragolok (27. Februar 2007)

Ich habe mal einen Untoten Magier gesehen der hieß "Bratwurst" wenn er sich auf Feuer spezialisiert passt das doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noemi (27. Februar 2007)

bei uns auf frostwolf gibts auch noch <kopfschmerz> und <aspirin>
dann noch die pokemon fraktion: <turtok>, <glurak> und <bisaflor>


----------



## White Jen (27. Februar 2007)

Tauren Druide -> Blumentopf ~.~


----------



## bubabeatmann (27. Februar 2007)

Orc hunter : Klobrille seine pets Schüssel und spülung war auch sehr lustig mit <Begleiter von Klobrille>
(das war ich xD)


----------



## Kruaal (27. Februar 2007)

kcotsnekriB


----------



## razielsun (27. Februar 2007)

hatte ne nette taurin in der gilde die sich "milkyway" nannte. 

also ich würde mich ja chuck norris nennen wenn ich dann nicht einen roundhouse-kick bekommen würde...

*einen roundhouse-kick bekomm*


----------



## Lungodan (27. Februar 2007)

Mein Favorit is :
Hindadir
Nachtelf Schurke^^


----------



## daLord (27. Februar 2007)

Also ich find auch die Namensgebung bei Bankchars manchmal recht lustig. Also die besten fand ich bis jetzt "Bankina" und "Tresore". Aber der der mir am besten im Gedächtnis gelbliben ist, war ne Blonde Lvl 1 Human die schlicht "Bitch" hieß. Wobei das ja eindutig gegen die bestimmungen zur Namensgebung verstößt. Denk mal die wurde irgendwann zuwangsumbenannt.


----------



## Lorille (27. Februar 2007)

Ich finde das meiste hier irgendwie nicht lustig...


----------



## LordSubwoof (28. Februar 2007)

Hinterdira - Nachtelf Schurke
Haudraufine - Nachtelf Kriegerin

aber haben ja eigetnlich nix auf nem rp server verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (28. Februar 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich finde das meiste hier irgendwie nicht lustig...




Wasn dann deiner Meinung nach witzig, schiess ma los?


----------



## Delta Cookie (28. Februar 2007)

Gnom Hexer -> Pômmês
Taure Schami -> Healmeplz
Mensch Pala -> Gibmirgeld


----------



## Veyilla016 (28. Februar 2007)

Auf Malygos,klasse und fraktion weiß ich nimmer:

Pandorà (erinnerte mich an die Büchse der Pandora)
Büchse
FTW
Altbier
Naturburschè
Toydoll
Pohh
Cover
Klatscher
Sünde
Einblatt
Anonymchen
Gefolgsmann
Puhh
Playbunny
Crapp
Wyrm (wie der Manawyrm)


----------



## MarySilver (28. Februar 2007)

vampire = untoter krieger
tremore = tauren krieger

beide sehr nett. sind 2 brueder die mit uns durch zf sind.


----------



## cYpE (28. Februar 2007)

hm..

wir hattn alle ma getwinkt, mit 4 leutn, dabei kam folgendes raus (server: vek'lor, horde)

Schamanion
Magierion
Schurkion
Jägerion

Zusammn so bis lvl 40 gerusht, die hattn kein bock mehr auf die chars.. mein shami is jetz 62 und der rest schon deleted.. war aber lustige sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ares@nerathor (28. Februar 2007)

Taure mit Kräuterkunde = Gartenkralle
2 Tauren die ich mal im Brachland zusammen gesehen habe = Forrest und Gump
Bankchara = MartinLooter


----------



## farmbot (28. Februar 2007)

aslo martin looter finde ich genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw wie findet ihr FARMBOT ^^


----------



## Nemeside (28. Februar 2007)

Einer aus meiner Gilde hat eine Gnomin-Kriegerin mit dem Namen "Dosenfleisch". Daraufhin habe ich meinen alten guten "Dosenöffner" erstellt.


----------



## Licanin (28. Februar 2007)

Gestern bei ZF hab ich ne Nachtelfin namens Tankstelle angetroffen!


----------



## Denji (KdV) (28. Februar 2007)

Mein Freund hat seine Blutelfin: Analja genannt voll geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crailiele (28. Februar 2007)

Nachtelf Jäger

Pet: Dundee (natürlich ein Kroku)
er selbst: Crocodile


----------



## Êlysha - Rexxar (28. Februar 2007)

Crailiele schrieb:


> Nachtelf Jäger
> 
> Pet: Dundee (natürlich ein Kroku)
> er selbst: Crocodile



Oder bei uns auf Rexxar:

Jäger: Currywurst
Pet: Pommes

Also Currywurst mit Pommes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondal (28. Februar 2007)

Hatt jetzt nicht wirklich was mit den Charnamen zu tun aber trotzdem lustig.

Mein NE Jäger hat sich aus dem Schlingendorntal ein Affe als Pet geholt und ihn OlliKahn genannt ....

soviele sends wie in dieser Zeit habe ich lange nicht mehr bekommen :-)


----------



## Flapp (28. Februar 2007)

ka obs lustig ist aber bei uns gibt es nen jäger (auf mug´thol)

char: online
pet:  offline 

ich fands lustig 

ich hab mal nen orc auf nozdurmo gesehn der hier ichbineinorc         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich fans geil


----------



## Kilami (1. März 2007)

hmmm,von freunden und auf bgs gesehn und gehört
ne mensch magierin,dvdlaufwerk
n alli auf fl, krautsalat
fettfried
hackbeil
axtmörder,das warn orc,mit ner,also ner echt fetten axt^^
hmm,aaahja,mein liebling ^^
ein troll jäger,der echt sau dmg raushaute und extrem viel aushielt : "Trollgemacht"


----------



## bartimaus1 (1. März 2007)

ich weiss passt auch nicht hier rein aber bei uns aufm server(kaz goroth) gibt ne gilde die heisst wattebäuschen des todes (rofl)
oder ne reinen gnom gilde die tot von unten heisst(vorm lachen aufm boden lieg


----------



## Derelli (1. März 2007)

Arthas: Hölle + Hexenmeister-Gnom = Bratfett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (1. März 2007)

Mh, mir sind spontan Raketenpeter und Atombob eingefallen.
Sind uns damals beim Angeln in SW aufgefallen xD


----------



## ForrestGump (1. März 2007)

Hab mal nen gnom gesehen der hies 

"lol"

Jäger: Kolumbus
Pet: Amerika


----------



## Hermyzzle (1. März 2007)

Gildenmate: Ikuh (Tauren Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Drondos (1. März 2007)

> Ich finde das meiste hier irgendwie nicht lustig...





Ich irgentwie auch nich ^^

ich hab irgentwie mal alle chars die ich hab einfach die klasse rückwärts geschrieben ,aber is auch nich allzu lustig^^


----------



## Nijota (1. März 2007)

Also der Beste Name der mir untergekommen ist
(glaub in nem ami-Forum in einem aehnlichchen Thread gelesen) war

fuer einen Tauren :

RindEastwood




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(und der einzig kreative name bisher war martinLooter, den rest seh ich alltaeglich 1000mal)


----------



## gogidschan (1. März 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich finde das meiste hier irgendwie nicht lustig...




verstehste keinen spaß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (2. März 2007)

Zwei UD Magier auf Mugthol 
Linke Hand
Rechte Hand


----------



## splen (2. März 2007)

Ich dachte, dass es hier in dem Thread um "Namen" geht ... bei allen Beispielen war noch kein einziger Name dabei ...

Die Naming Policy hätte sich Blizzard auch getrost sparen können. Wenn ich leute mit so nem Namen an mir vorbeilaufen sehe, muss ich mich immer wieder wundern. Da spielt man ein Fantasy Rollenspiel und hat nicht mal nen Funken Fantasie in der Birne, um sich einen Namen auszudenken. Wirklich arm ...


----------



## Hermyzzle (2. März 2007)

Nijota schrieb:


> Also der Beste Name der mir untergekommen ist
> (glaub in nem ami-Forum in einem aehnlichchen Thread gelesen) war
> 
> fuer einen Tauren :
> ...



Finde die beiden nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delta Cookie (2. März 2007)

Jäger = Vitamin
Pet = VitaminB

is nen nachtelf auf Onyxia ^^


----------



## Atherioth (2. März 2007)

auf Aegwynn:

Nachtelf Jäger: Rôbîn
Pet: Hood


----------



## vikale (2. März 2007)

Nijota schrieb:


> Also der Beste Name der mir untergekommen ist
> (glaub in nem ami-Forum in einem aehnlichchen Thread gelesen) war
> 
> fuer einen Tauren :
> ...





OVAGEIL!
echt mal geil das ding hier.
Schade das ich meim sukkubus kan namen geben kann!

mfg


----------



## Yay (2. März 2007)

Kilami schrieb:


> hackbeil



JUHHU mein UD Schurke von Kil'Jeaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab mal auf Kil'Jeaden vor OG drei Leichen nebeneinader vor dem Turm zum Luftschiff liegen sehen.

"xy" daneber "ist" und "schuld"


btw.
Schami - Fröstschöck


----------



## _ui_ (2. März 2007)

mein damagepala: uibasher


----------



## Noemi (2. März 2007)

omfg...

du mit deinem "dmg-pala" 

is schon fast wieder lustig...sachmal auf welchem server zockst du?


----------



## Minati (2. März 2007)

ich bitte um bann im forum sowie im spiel .. das zieht irgendwie das niveau runter .. und lustig ist das schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Elgabriel (2. März 2007)

Noemi schrieb:


> omfg...
> du mit deinem "dmg-pala"


Rischtisch! Was soll denn ein DMG-Pala sein???
Supportklasse Nr. 1, heilen, buffen und ein wenig tanken wenns knapp wird aber mit DMG haben Palas ja mal gar nix zu tun!


----------



## Lokì (2. März 2007)

Ich hab mal n pet gesehen das hieß: Würfelhusten

Find ich irgendwie ausgefallen^^


----------



## _ui_ (2. März 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Rischtisch! Was soll denn ein DMG-Pala sein???
> Supportklasse Nr. 1, heilen, buffen und ein wenig tanken wenns knapp wird aber mit DMG haben Palas ja mal gar nix zu tun!



palas machen fiel damage wen spiler vor fernseher das kan! und ich kan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 waise worte....
ich habsch letzt woche versucht auf dolch lernen... die leute auf der strasse habn mir erzehlt das pala das nicht lernen kann glaubshc aber net. moment bin ich krass auf schild und kolbn geskillt sowiso und geht alles kein problem...


----------



## Leigh (2. März 2007)

www.duden.de


----------



## Sartanshexer (2. März 2007)

Hi ich hab auch so namen

Schurke: Traunichmir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Untod: Binschontod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bankchar: Lagerjoe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiblicher Taure: Melkmich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gnom:Kleinerfeigling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwerg: Keindüngerimschuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachtelf: Baumschmuser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ork: Musclenobrain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noemi (2. März 2007)

> Untod: Binschontod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe, erinnert mich n bissl an so nen npc, der zu einem so was sagt wie "wonderful day to be alive, undead" =P


----------



## gold-9 (2. März 2007)

Nachtelf Schurke= Hinterlader XD
(geklaut von Allimania)


----------



## wrase (2. März 2007)

Ich habe mal einen Horde Tank gesehen namens Geburt.
Find ich geil


----------



## Yallda (26. März 2007)

Auf Onyxia:

Main: Sinnic
Twink: Sinnicstwink  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. März 2007)

Main: Raffnix
Twink: Schaffnix


----------



## Euskipeuski (26. März 2007)

ich würde nen Jäger Euski und sein pet Peuski nennen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meena (27. März 2007)

_Ich wurde gestern von "Farmstatus" gefragt, ob ich mit in die Managruft will. 
Fand ich gut den Namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Moonfaery (27. März 2007)

Kriege immer Hunger wenn ich Char namens "Pizzabote" treffe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (27. März 2007)

splen schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass es hier in dem Thread um "Namen" geht ... bei allen Beispielen war noch kein einziger Name dabei ...
> 
> Die Naming Policy hätte sich Blizzard auch getrost sparen können. Wenn ich leute mit so nem Namen an mir vorbeilaufen sehe, muss ich mich immer wieder wundern. Da spielt man ein Fantasy Rollenspiel und hat nicht mal nen Funken Fantasie in der Birne, um sich einen Namen auszudenken. Wirklich arm ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz Deiner Meinung, daran ist Blizzard aber auch nicht ganz unschuldig. Wie Du schon sagst sollte WoW eigentlich ein Fantasy Rollenspiel sein, dazu gehört imho aber auch die Möglichkeit sich "richtige" Namen geben zu können.

So kommen halt Namen wie: RoXor, PoWnOr, IpOwNyOuAlL zu stande, anstatt Saint Aristocrates, Zeal Deannor  usw.

Schade drumm

//Rafa


----------



## koyotenjack (27. März 2007)

Auf Zuluhed: Ziegenpetra  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagya (27. März 2007)

auf tichondrius 2 Gilden: die Mainchargilde namens Destiny und deren Twinkgilde Destinyschild =)


----------



## Sydneyfox (27. März 2007)

Ich kenn einen der Heartsphear heisst (einfach mal laut vorlesen) xD


----------



## Sasatha (27. März 2007)

sers,

undead mage ---> Bratgerät! (btw fire mage)

einfach nur herrlichd er typ!


----------



## Door81 (27. März 2007)

Wurstbaum (Taurendruide)
Annefresse (UD-Schurke)
Totenbeschw (ka glaub aber witzigerweise auch kein Hexer)
Er (Elfen-Krieger, aus der Gilde. Immer wieder nett im Chat "...ist er da?" Er: "jo."  "...net du!")
Landliebe (Zwergen-Jäger) Joghurt (Pet)
Oma (Zwergenjägerin)
Heartsfear (ehemaliger gildenkollege, char seit über nem jahr schon gelöscht, ka mehr welche klasse)

alle von Mal´Ganis Horde/Alli


----------



## GelbeRose (27. März 2007)

<Angsthasi> eine BE - der konnte ich einfach nichts tun^^
PS: noch nicht


----------



## Squishee (27. März 2007)

Ein Schurke Namen's Tumirnix, natürlich n Nachtelf.


----------



## Zorkal (27. März 2007)

Ich fande fast alle Namen albern.Sowas wie Heartsfear zeugt imo nicht von großer Reife oder kreativität.
Bin da gleicher Meinung wie Splen.
Warlöckchen fand ich immer net im Realmpool von Frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw:Es gibt 17 Charaktere mit dem Namen Zorkal.
3 von mir 14von anderen Leuten.
Ärgert mich irgendwie wo ich angefangen habe war mein Name einmalig.


----------



## razaik (27. März 2007)

ich glaub ich hab mal 2 mages mit den namen Eiswutz und Feuerwutz /edit: gesehen


----------



## Fendulas (27. März 2007)

@ noemi 
Der besagte NPC ist der Hyppogryphenmeister (sry vergessen wie man das schreibt, hoffentlich richtig) in der Burg Cenarius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


echt mal lustig


----------



## dejaspeed (27. März 2007)

Killnix, ein Krieger der bei uns auch für nen wipe verantwortlich war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crummy (27. März 2007)

Ich hatte mal einen Ork der "Orkasmus" hieß...
Leider fand der nette GM meinen Namen nicht so lustig wie ich und ich durfte ihn umbenennen, jetzt heißt er "nebolous" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaik (27. März 2007)

Crummy schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Ork der "Orkasmus" hieß...


lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Taure = Muhkuh
oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Trident_ (27. März 2007)

Orc: Held
Tauren DuDu: Muuhsoul
find ich aber irgendwie nich so lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt noch zwei trolle die heisen: Starsky (and) Hutch ^^


----------



## razaik (27. März 2007)

_Trident_ schrieb:


> find ich aber irgendwie nich so lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jedem das seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pi91 (27. März 2007)

> Orc: Held
> Tauren DuDu: Muuhsoul
> find ich aber irgendwie nich so lustig wink.gif
> 
> Es gibt noch zwei trolle die heisen: Starsky (and) Hutch ^^



Du kommst eindeutig von Tirion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder kennst sie aus dem BG.

Hab heute nen Pala im BG gesehen, der hieß Pizzafrau. Allerdings ist die die ganze Zeit nackt rumgerannt...


----------



## _Trident_ (27. März 2007)

Pi91 schrieb:


> Du kommst eindeutig von Tirion [...]



Korekt alda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennste Shinrak und Torrion^^?


----------



## Pi91 (27. März 2007)

Hm jo, ich war mal mit dir(wenn du das bist) und deinem Troll im MC funraid, aber das gehört jetzt glaube schon ins offtopic^^


----------



## _Trident_ (27. März 2007)

Out of Topic: Nicht möglich because ich bin erst 57^^ aber ich hab glaube ich mal mit dir in Aszhara Blutelfen gekillt^^ oder sonst was, dein name kommt mir aber bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Ich und en Kumpel haben mal Itchi (und) Scratchi gemacht^^ die sind aber erst etwa lvl 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pi91 (27. März 2007)

_Trident_ schrieb:


> Out of Topic: Nicht möglich because ich bin erst 57^^ aber ich hab glaube ich mal mit dir in Aszhara Blutelfen gekillt^^ oder sonst was, dein name kommt mir aber bekannt vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie heißt denn dein Char bzw Klasse, Rasse usw^^

Kannst mir ja auch ne PM schreiben, dann müssen wir hier nicht so rumspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (27. März 2007)

Weiß nicht ob das was ausm Rahmen kippt, aber ich bin schon einigen weniger lustig, sondern irgendwie sonderhaften Namen begegnet ^^

Gargamehl
Kraftexempla
Seifenspender (okay, da muss ich immer lachen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schädelmädel

joah^^


----------



## Powed (27. März 2007)

Ich kenne 3 Paladine die heissen: 1= Wir 2= Sind 3= Palas!!


----------



## Vagiflor (28. März 2007)

<=== siehe meinen Nick....is ein Medikament  ;P für was wohl,, muhaaaaa

ich sag nur schaut einfach mal in euren Arztneikasten, dort bekommt ihr die besten Nicks her

60 er Gnom-Kriegerin-Arthas


gruss Vagiflor


----------



## Pi91 (28. März 2007)

Vagiflor schrieb:


> <=== siehe meinen Nick....is ein Medikament  ;P für was wohl,, muhaaaaa
> 
> ich sag nur schaut einfach mal in euren Arztneikasten, dort bekommt ihr die besten Nicks her
> 
> ...




Wer will schon Paracetamol oder Penaten heißen?^^


----------



## saphyroth (28. März 2007)

...mein leiblingstyp auf meinem realm ist knienida...wenn da noch ein pvp rang davor is klingt das göttlich^^...tja hunter habens bei lustiger namensgebung besser die können namen passend zum pet geben.
(schu und fuß oder so^^)

achja und der name meines shami heißt übersetzt krötenkönig


----------



## Zorkal (28. März 2007)

Powed mach mal bitte deine Sig kleiner O.o

Gute Namen die ich grade gesehen habe:
Artémis
Falrach
Kenkashi


@Vagiflor: Die Idee find ich gut.
Mein Kumpel leitet immer von Latein ab >.>


----------



## BigD2 (28. März 2007)

ein paar Witzige Namen werden auf 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kagc9E_SXTs 

gezeigt.^^


----------



## _Trident_ (28. März 2007)

Ich finde die namen vom buffed user "hode" witzig 
Ud Warlock: Kumpeltot
Troll Hunter: Kumpelagro
Blood11 Mage: Kumpelkalt

^^


----------



## Hexalo (17. April 2007)

^^... Nun ja..  Zu den Kommentaren über Witzigkeit und niveau:

Da gibt es Extra rollenspielserver für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein Spiel und sollte nicht zu ernst genommen werden. Wer sich über Ernsthaftigkeit der Namen Gedanken macht, sollte schnell wieder in die realität zurückfinden!

Jedem das Seine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lordaeron:

Krieger: Mariokart
Druide: Baumkuschler
Paladin: HeiligeHeld

Gilde: "mag keiner" ^^


----------



## SkorpionGIGA (17. April 2007)

Falls jemand ein Jäger findet

Name: Leknip
Pet:     Lekniw

dann ließt die Buchstaben rückwärts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonsi (17. April 2007)

Bei mir inner Gilde heißt einer Preast ( gesprochen wie "Priest"; finde ich für nen Mage nen geilen Namen)

Desweiteren Gabs auf Nera'thor mal nen Jäger namens Wolfgang und sein Pet hieß Petry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haben auch noch ne Gilde die "Die Brote" heißt, die Member heißen alle Roggenbrot, Toastbrot, Salamibrot, usw

MfG Gonsi


----------



## Gonsi (17. April 2007)

Den besten Namen schlechthin hat sich Blizzard selber ausgedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Darnassus!!!

to darn = stopfen
ass = arsch
us = uns

Zu deutsch: Stopf uns den Arsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße an die Alli Baumschmuser und Blizz wusste schon warum ihr nen N811 spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem Sinne FOR THE HORDE

MfG Gonsi


----------



## Noemi (17. April 2007)

> ich sag nur schaut einfach mal in euren Arzneikasten, dort bekommt ihr die besten Nicks her




Jo bei uns gibbet
Kopfschmerz  und
aspirin

xD


----------



## freak01 (17. April 2007)

also mein bankchar heist bankbltch 

man glaubt nicht welche wisper da manchmal kommen ;>


----------



## razaik (17. April 2007)

mein freund hat sich n schurkn der "ichkomme" heißt. kurz darauf kommt n anderer freund mit "ichgehe"^^


----------



## killerkäse (17. April 2007)

Troll jäger--> KillerKäse
Tauren druide--> KillerTomate
UD Magier--> Killagurke

wenn ihr auf nefarian seid macht euch doch auch nen killer-essen twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wr machen später mal ne KillerCantine-Gilde auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. April 2007)

Troll-Jäger : Yohgurt
Troll-Jäger : Luckhunter (Begleiter: Glücksbär)

Sind mir auf Durotan über'n Weg gelaufen...


----------



## Aquaniko (17. April 2007)

Ahörnchen - Bhörnchen
Steinpilz, Fliegenpilz, Lischenpilz aus der Gilde Imba Pilze
Heiligsblech (Paladin)
Logdochaus (musste seinen Char umbenennen in: Justlogout)

uvm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (17. April 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Rischtisch! Was soll denn ein DMG-Pala sein???
> Supportklasse Nr. 1, heilen, buffen und ein wenig tanken wenns knapp wird aber mit DMG haben Palas ja mal gar nix zu tun!



Sagte der Jäger...

@Topic:

Der beste Name, den ich je gesehen habe ist ein Nachtelf Druide Namens "Treebaum" zu Deutsch "Baumbaum" xD atomrofl.

MFG.
Floyder


----------



## Fendulas (18. April 2007)

killerkäse schrieb:


> Troll jäger--> KillerKäse
> Tauren druide--> KillerTomate
> UD Magier--> Killagurke
> 
> ...


Killertomate..hehe 
Sind das deine Chars? Wenn ja, hast du dich eventuell auf den Film Angriff der Killertomaten bezogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und treebaum ist bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber lustig


----------



## FemmeTotal (18. April 2007)

Bei uns auf Proudmoore gibt es n Nachtelf der sich "Nationalelf" nannte...

Ich fand's witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunburst Crimson (18. April 2007)

server: krag'jin

allianz:

nimmdasdunull

oufsmowl

hammerkeks

hummer

käseklopper


horde:

engelmacher

dasrindvieh

rindeastwood


das sind atm nur so die mir spontan einfallen :>


----------



## GumGum (18. April 2007)

2 mages in nefarian:

Tjatte und Knatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die sin auch immer zu zweit unterwegs^^


----------



## Heynrich (18. April 2007)

Naja muss schon sagen, dass einige ganz witzig sind, aber andere einfach nur dämlich und schreien ja schon fast nach Namechange .... Naja .. zum Glück spiel ich auf nem RP-Server, da gibts net allzuviel von den dummen Namen und wenn, dann sind die schnell geändert *g*

Naja aber hin und wider musste ich auch mal lachen.

Untoter --> MeineFresse 
Da war das lustige dran, dass er das UD Model ohne Unterkiefer genommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Druide --> Strumkralle 
Wie kann man nur einen Char bis 65 spielen, wenn man sich beim Namen verschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (19. April 2007)

HI 

an alle die auf Rp spielen;
hatte mal nen schurken sein name war hinterdir bis level 10 ca.
dann hat mich so ein halbstarker nen gm gemeldet und ich musste namen wechseln als ich den gm nach nen tollen Rp-namen fregte wusste er selber nix besseres und fand meinen namen schon ziehmlich lustig aber es steht halt in den bestimmungen.
und meine geschichte über Prinzessin hinterdir aus der griechischen geschichte wollte er mir auch nicht so richtig glauben deshalb musste ich namechangen
also an alle die auf der todeswache nen char anfangen bedenkt die namenwahl!! 
da gibts nämlich ein paar leute die den ganzen tag nur nach namen suchen die ungern gesehn werden ich nenn sie mal einfach möchtegern-GMs

in diesem Sinne 

mfg 
MGH


----------



## Heynrich (19. April 2007)

mgh schrieb:


> HI
> 
> an alle die auf Rp spielen;
> hatte mal nen schurken sein name war hinterdir bis level 10 ca.
> ...



Wieso gehst du dann auf einen RP Server ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lalanin (19. April 2007)

Grüße !

Ich habe einen UD Schurken namens Schim dann 3 Twinks Mêl (Taure) Panse (Troll) Anski (UD)

ist natürlich nur Gildenintern witzig wenn die anderen die twinks kennen und verbinden können.


Und vor ein paar Tagen wurde ich doof auf nem RP-Server gemacht, und zwar ziemlich sinnlos (Möchtegern-GM  ^^)

Schamy-Troll : Gnuseneg = Genesung

fällt ja eigentlich kaum auf das es rückwerts, und es gibt sicher schlimemres als das.

Dachte sicher ich wöhre Blut11 wie er und müsse auch ein übergeschwollenen namen haben wie der rest von denen also typische RP namen bei B11 bauen sich langweilig auf 1Konsonant am anfang 1Vokal TH und am ende möglichst wieviele Vokale nochmal dranhänen wobei man nur 2 der 5 benutzt werden dürfen ^^

Da finde ich Gnuseneg "Gnuse" doch interessanter.

mfg
Lalanin
(kommt ubrigens von Phenyllalanin ^^)


----------



## koyotenjack (19. April 2007)

Lalanin schrieb:


> (kommt ubrigens von Phenyllalanin ^^)




Mein nächster Char wird Mangelmutant(e) heißen.


----------



## Senta (19. April 2007)

ForrestGump schrieb:


> Hab mal nen gnom gesehen der hies
> 
> "lol"
> 
> ...



@ForrestGump: es gibt keine Gnome-Jäger


----------



## razaik (19. April 2007)

2 UD schurkn = Zlitch/Zlatch


----------



## Squishee (19. April 2007)

Sunburst schrieb:


> server: krag'jin
> 
> allianz:
> 
> hammerkeks



Der stirbt im BG immer als erster. Dämlicher Name...


----------



## Len (19. April 2007)

Senta schrieb:


> @ForrestGump: es gibt keine Gnome-Jäger




Er meinte ja auch, dass der Gnom lol hieß...

Und dann berichtete er von einer lustigen Namensgebung eines Jägers und dessen Pet. *drückt dein powerknopf an deinem brain*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (19. April 2007)

Senta schrieb:


> @ForrestGump: es gibt keine Gnome-Jäger



Er meinte, der Gnom hieß "lol" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashery (19. April 2007)

Die geilsten Namen sind: Ownyr,Bashery,Mâdnezz,Poisioneer,Dêathly! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (19. April 2007)

Bashery schrieb:


> Die geilsten Namen sind: Ownyr,Bashery,Mâdnezz,Poisioneer,Dêathly!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Boah wies hier nach Eigenlob müffelt *raumspray hol*


----------



## zogger123 (19. April 2007)

Das ist ja gleich ätzend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  plz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich kenn ne jäger dem seine pets heißen: Saubär und Pampelmuse


----------



## Moonite (19. April 2007)

kennt denn keiner denn tollen glücksgnom? :<


----------



## Crisis (20. April 2007)

Gnom Rogue -> Willstnenkeks


----------



## Flanke/ Lothar (20. April 2007)

Gondal schrieb:


> .. Jäger hat sich aus dem Schlingendorntal ein Affe als Pet geholt und ihn OlliKahn genannt ....
> 
> soviele sends wie in dieser Zeit habe ich lange nicht mehr bekommen :-)



*ROFL*

Hab mal nen Zwergen-Jäger gesehen ohne Haare. Name: Glatze, sein Begleiter, ein Bär namens Tatze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pommespanzer für Verkaufstwink. Oder n weiblicher Orc namens Kerl.


----------



## bangbüx (20. April 2007)

meinen pala hab ich bangbüx getauft, 
mein tauren krieger heisst humpel 
und mein untoter schurki huibu


----------



## Minimilch (20. April 2007)

Hiho ^^,

also mein absoluter Favorit = Ein Troll Priester = Stoffifee !!! Find ich mal den geilsten namen überhaupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich hab mich nach meinem Main einfach auf Eisnamen fixiert so kann ich Minimilch (Schamane, 70), Edvonschleck (pala, 22), Nogger (Priester, 40), Braunerbär und noch Flutschefinga (leider nicht Flutschefinger, da der zu lang icht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mein eigen nennen ^^. Allerdings sind die nicht alle hochgelevelt ... kann ja nicht für alles Zeit haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Find die Idee Recht gut und hat sich schon bezahlt gemacht hab damals mal Sachen bekommen in ZG weil mein Name "süß" ist ^^. Dieser Kommentar kamm natürlich ebenfalls von ner Frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß, ...


----------



## DefCon74 (20. April 2007)

Hi,

da mein erster Char Klothilde heisst, hab ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt nur Namen mit Kl zu benutzen.
Kleineraupe ist mein 2. Char, mittlerweile auch 70 und nun Main. Den Namen hab ich von nem Eiscafe, da gabs den Kinderbecher "Die kleine Raupe Nimmersatt". Danach wurds dünn mit Kl und hab im Internet nach Namen gesucht und bin fündig geworden(real existierende Namen).

zzt noch LVL 1-3

Kliedoris   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Doris Klie
Klarageist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klara Geist
Klu* muss mir noch einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Name hier passt zwar nicht zu meinen anderen aber der musste sein

ROSANEGER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Rosa Neger   *fg*
ciao DefCon


----------



## Sintina-Kil'jeaden (20. April 2007)

Ich Find am gelsten

Schurke --> Hinterdir

GEZ:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sintina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaik (20. April 2007)

Sintina-Kil schrieb:


> Ich Find am gelsten
> 
> Schurke --> Hinterdir
> 
> ...



besser ist = Hinderdir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashery (20. April 2007)

Oder Haihappn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (20. April 2007)

Naja, Schurken.....Schurke - Imbehindyou

Naja :-)

Schon lustig, aber is eigentlich bei den Schurken imma der gleich Spass!


----------



## Xineop (20. April 2007)

allgemeine Belustigung: Gnom namens Stolperfalle
eventuell auch noch Frostmage mit Namen Kühlschrank


----------



## styliann (20. April 2007)

Otakulos schrieb:


> Vonhinten ---> Schurke


 Hi, wie kann man sich so ein Banner machen von buffed.de?


----------



## Sintina-Kil'jeaden (20. April 2007)

für schurke hinterdir


----------



## Borsat (21. April 2007)

Habe im Serverpool der Nachtwache mal einen das pet eines Jägers erlegen müssen. Ich war so über den Namen verwundert sodass ich ausversehen nurnoch Sengender Schmerz gespamt habe. 

Schere
<Begleiter von Friseur>

Ohje. Ich vergaß! Ein Priester in unserer Gilde hies bos vor kurzem noch IchHeileNie. Irgendwer hat ihn dann einem GM gemeldet. (RP server)


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (22. April 2007)

ForrestGump schrieb:


> Hab mal nen gnom gesehen der hies
> 
> "lol"
> 
> ...



ist ein krieger bei uns auf gorgonnash


----------



## Jechus (22. April 2007)

mir gefällt der orc "HulkJunior"


----------



## Inferior (22. April 2007)

Potenzi (Blutelfin Magier)
Nooboon (Taure Schamane)


----------



## razaik (23. April 2007)

Nachtelf Krieger = Razaik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harccon (23. April 2007)

Bei  mir auf dem Server läuft einer rum ----> GELBERSACK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuker@Magier (23. April 2007)

lol


----------



## Nuker@Magier (23. April 2007)

Echt Nice    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harccon (23. April 2007)

Gibt auch noch POPEL und LETZFETZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hundefutter2 (23. April 2007)

hab mal jemanden gesehen âc und pet dc

^^


----------



## MaexxDesign (23. April 2007)

2 hübsche blonde Priesterinen von mir hießen mal:
BlondeBombe 
Heilbombe

Mein Gnom hieß: Wadenbeißer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle 3 Namen gefielen den GM nicht. (RP)


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (24. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ehm ja ..iwie ja son kleenes "eigenlob"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (24. April 2007)

auf Todeswache gibt es ein Troll shamie namens "Chipsfresser" 
und einen Orc Schurken namens "Killerzwei"


LOL


----------



## Sletal (25. April 2007)

Ich kenn zwei gnome Vielzuklein und nochVielkleiner

ds selbe kenn ich noch mit tauren vielzugroß und noch vielgroßer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (25. April 2007)

Vanhindn - UD Schurke :>


----------



## Len (25. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



O____o


----------



## Melrakal (25. April 2007)

Bei uns auf dem Server gabs mal ein Schurkenpärchen namens Susie und Strolch (waren glaub ich beides Gnome, korrigier mich wenn ich mich irre Squishee ^^)

Die waren wie die Pest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (25. April 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Bei uns auf dem Server gabs mal ein Schurkenpärchen namens Susie und Strolch (waren glaub ich beides Gnome, korrigier mich wenn ich mich irre Squishee ^^)
> 
> Die waren wie die Pest!
> 
> ...



Menschin und Gnom, und die nerven immer noch. :/


----------



## Nimbrod (25. April 2007)

Knoppers - Gnom magiern ^^


----------



## Shadow86 (25. April 2007)

Echt nice ist auch auf Frostmourne - LvL 70 Magier "Linkgoespro"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daultrabomb (25. April 2007)

Hab da auch jede menge chars mit einem namens system hoffe  ich. wurde zumindest des öffteren angesprochen.


Daultrabomb..............Mensch Magier
Daultrabomba............Gnom Hexer   
Daultraheal................Zwerg Priester
Dabomb....................Zweg Krieger
Dastun......................Gnom Schurke
Daschami..................Drenai Schami  

naja eigentlich sehr einfalls los aber mit wieder erkennungswert aufjedenfall. Der einzige auf 70 ist der Magier die anderen tümpeln irgendwo jenseits der lvl 30 - 40 marke rum. Macht aber trotzdem spaß wieder erkannt zu werden ..


----------



## ChromeDivision (25. April 2007)

Mein Gnom- Schurke = Goliath ^^


----------



## Squishee (25. April 2007)

Daultrabomb schrieb:


> Hab da auch jede menge chars mit einem namens system hoffe  ich. wurde zumindest des öffteren angesprochen.
> Daultrabomb..............Mensch Magier
> Daultrabomba............Gnom Hexer
> Daultraheal................Zwerg Priester
> ...



Dalord...lol :>


----------



## brandynator (25. April 2007)

ich habn gnom der heißt "killmepls" mann wenn ich den spiele werdi ch soo oft gekillt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (25. April 2007)

WildWichsenderWichtel für Zwerge und Gnome oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChromeDivision (25. April 2007)

Anstößig ^^ nicht gerade witzig...typisch hordler   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Trident_ (25. April 2007)

Schwul
Schwüler
Alli



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plumpsack (25. April 2007)

sagt jemand der nicht mal "wenn" schreiben kann


----------



## _Trident_ (25. April 2007)

Ups  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arpok (3. Mai 2007)

Gilde auf Arygos Horde <und die vierzig Räuber>
keine Ahnung ob die noch existiert aber sah schon sweet aus ;>
und nen Krieger, Ambossar Horde: Kuhmasutra ;D


----------



## Door81 (3. Mai 2007)

Alle samt Mal´Ganis Horde&Allianz:

Gurkenbaum
Wurstbaum
Kultgetränk 
Annefresse
Totenbeschw 
Iwoasned
Allihunter
Hordehunter

neulich einen Whitepower gesehen...das sowas durchgeht versteh ich bis heut net...aber 86 Matches bei Warcraftrealms lassen darauf schliessen dass es Blizz relativ egal ist.


----------



## Elgabriel (3. Mai 2007)

Gestern nen Hordler im PVP getroffen > Fressbrett , naja


----------



## Minerva (3. Mai 2007)

Ich finde Gaggibueb einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willey (4. Mai 2007)

gab damals, auf Frostmourne, nen UD Priester der hieß Heartzfear ^^


----------



## Technocrat (4. Mai 2007)

Gnomenkrieger: Footlong (Subway wird's lieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Menschenkrieger (der immer darauf achtete, genau diesen Rang zu behalten!): Private Parts

Ok, den letzten versteht man nur, wenn man ausgezeichnet Englisch kann. Und nein, den übersetze ich hier nicht. Blizz hat zweimal versucht, ihn zur Namensänderung zu bewegen, aber er konnte seine Behauptung, sein Name "Parts" sein nicht anstößig, durchsetzen.



razielsun schrieb:


> also ich würde mich ja chuck norris nennen wenn ich dann nicht einen roundhouse-kick bekommen würde...
> 
> *einen roundhouse-kick bekomm*



Nun, immerhin gibt's bei uns auf Turalyon eine Gilde namens <Minions of Chuck Norris>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denen kannst Du ja beitreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Doppelposts zusammengefügt, vermeide die in Zukunft bitte - Melrakal*


----------



## Sasatha (4. Mai 2007)

gestern auf gorgo gesehn,

knäcke
brot

warn n pala ud shadow, von der horde natürlich^^


----------



## dejaspeed (4. Mai 2007)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Gnomenkrieger: Footlong (Subway wird's lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sletal (4. Mai 2007)

Kenn ne gilde auf theadreas  die heißt mamas lieblinge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und noch eine die die jeder wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (4. Mai 2007)

auf norgannon mal in og 2 orcs gesehn, die hiessen döneresser und dönerandreher und haben geshoutet: DÖNER! DÖNER! ich fands lustig^^


----------



## Atherioth (4. Mai 2007)

ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aegwynn, schurke namens Bäute

ziemlich lustig wenn da steht "Bäute bekommt Beute"


----------



## razaik (4. Mai 2007)

alli lvl 19 pvp gilde:

<PvP Milchschnitten>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (4. Mai 2007)

*Doppelposts zusammengefügt, vermeide die in Zukunft bitte - Melrakal*

Das waren zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge, die miteinander nichts zu tun hatten. Das eine war ein Originalposting, das andere eine Antwort mit Zitat auf den Beitrag von jemand anderem. In deutschen Foren herrschen schon unerwartete Sitten - und dabei hatte ich noch eure Regeln gelesen. Da stand allerdings nichts davon...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (4. Mai 2007)

Wenn du es geschickt anstellst, kannst du auch in einem Posting Fragen zu total unterschiedlichen Dingen stellen, sofern sie zum Topic passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doppelposts sind und bleiben "verboten" (das ist in jedem Forum so) ^^

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Hexagon (4. Mai 2007)

auf onyxia:

bauchweh
dumm
bot
hoeneß (pet)
dindsgda
dasding
irgendwer..

so das wars fürs erste^^


----------



## Mädchenteam (4. Mai 2007)

_ui_ schrieb:


> palas machen fiel damage wen spiler vor fernseher das kan! und ich kan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soll ich es machen ? Mach ich es ? Ich mach es. Die Übersetzung:
Paladine machen viel Schaden, wenn Spieler vor dem Fernseher das kann und ich kann....
...die Leute auf der Straße haben mir erzählt, daß Paladine das nicht lernen können. Glaube ich aber nicht. Im moment bin ich stark auf Schild und Kolben geskillt sowieso und geht alles kein Problem....

Bin wirklich nicht kleinlich oder ein besserwisser aber dieser Text ist wirklich Pisa.


----------



## Plumpsack (4. Mai 2007)

ich fande den original text gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erst so hat man den text richtig verstanden


----------



## Technocrat (5. Mai 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Doppelposts sind und bleiben "verboten" (das ist in jedem Forum so) ^^



Nur, wenn es welche sind. Näheres dazu als PM, ist OT hier.


----------



## Furface (5. Mai 2007)

hab mal einen jäger gesehen, der "ralf möller" hieß und sein pet hieß "chuck norris".
fand ich schon recht lustig!

mein druide (ferral) heißt "furface" (fellgesicht). ist jetzt vielleicht nicht lustig, aber ich find's ganz orginell!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2had0wn (5. Mai 2007)

Taure>Steakburger
Untoter>Nonflesh
waldelf>Blueman


----------



## iggeblackmoore (5. Mai 2007)

Hier hat sich ein Druide Bobmarley genannt. Bestimmt weil der Druide, wie Bobmarley, auch so auf Gras steht.


----------



## Lethantyr (6. Mai 2007)

Door81 schrieb:


> Alle samt Mal´Ganis Horde&Allianz:
> 
> Gurkenbaum
> Wurstbaum
> ...



@ Door: war Annefresse zufällig nen Pet ?


----------



## Amarthan (6. Mai 2007)

Hab nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, vielleicht war der Name schon mal dran ! ^^

Hexer --- >  Harzfear  

fand ich nicht schlecht ! ^^
wenn auch nicht sehr passend für einen RP-Server! ^^


----------



## YaZotzo (18. Mai 2007)

Weiblicher Pala: Palarina
Weiblicher Zwerg auf Schusswaffe: Ballarina

...
Fand ich beides Drollig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narudan (18. Mai 2007)

Keinebank- meine Bank

Immer wieder lustig wenn dich Leute anwspn von wegen bist du die Bank von Narudan
<< Ich bin Keinebank!>>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (18. Mai 2007)

Hunter: Smith
Tiger: Wesson

Muß ein Fan von Dirty Harry Callahan gewesen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krah (18. Mai 2007)

Bei uns in der Gilde
Todvonhínten <> Schurke


----------



## Tal (18. Mai 2007)

Pala: Rektum

Jetzt heisst er leider nimmer so, war auch nen GM dem der Name nicht gefallen hat, dabei hat er immer wieder für Heitere minütchen gesorgt ;-D 

Is schon komsich, lassen einem 1,5 Jahre damit rum rennen und zack --> Verwarnung blabla und Name ändern :-(

Nu heisst er Dabran (was n schwachsinnsname)


----------



## Stutenandy (19. Mai 2007)

Ambossar Orc Jäger - Grueni (Haut war Giftgrün gewählt)
Blackhand Zwergenjäger - Tierfreund


----------



## Murkelz (20. Mai 2007)

Auf Nera'Thor rennt ein Dudu mit dem Namen "Viechbert" rum, finde ich absolut geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neulich stand ich in OG mit meinem Jäger namens "Bierchen" vor der Bank und sortierte Post. Auf einmal bekam ich sends und die Leute grölten um mich herum.
Neben mir stand ein Dudu mit dem schmucken Namen "Kippe", was die Leute zu allgmeeinen Begeisterungsausrufen veranlaßte. Allerdings haben wir nichts miteineander zu tun.


----------



## Fl1p (29. Mai 2007)

hab mal ein krieger namens "Tanksatr" gesehen.
hab gegen den ein duell gemacht und dabei ausversehen ein mob gepullt.
schade dass er dann gestorben is,aber er is immerhin ein guter tank(-star)^^


----------



## Fl1p (29. Mai 2007)

sry,der hieß "tanksatr" ^^


----------



## Naho (29. Mai 2007)

sry wegn nochmalpost hab nichtden ganzen threat gelesen aber:


Doenersosse

und extrem rassistisch:

Türkenkiller(ein nachtelfen dudu gehört nicht mir)


----------



## Anderoth (29. Mai 2007)

Hab mal nen Priest gesehen der hieß Jesuspumukl kein ck weil maximal 12 buchstaben gehen denke ich mal

Und mal nen krieger Bernddasbrot ^^


----------



## Melfasa (29. Mai 2007)

ich sah mal nen druiden der hieß "grasfreund"
und ein krieger der hieß "haudichblau"


----------



## schokocross (30. Mai 2007)

ich kenne nen mage der heisst schokocross  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HaniballLock (30. Mai 2007)

Hab letztens bei einem Freund PvP Zugeschaut. Da läuft doch tatsächlich ein
Nachtelf Jäger namens "Tingeltangel" mit seinem Pet "BOB" Vorbei und kassiert instant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bLiNk-182! (30. Mai 2007)

HaniballLock schrieb:


> Hab letztens bei einem Freund PvP Zugeschaut. Da läuft doch tatsächlich ein
> Nachtelf Jäger namens "Tingeltangel" mit seinem Pet "BOB" Vorbei und kassiert instant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xD der hunter hat ne geilen namen!


----------



## xXMaXiMXx (30. Mai 2007)

FireMage: GrillMeister


----------



## Shadowfly (30. Mai 2007)

Hunter: Magdich
Pet: NICHT

Schurke: Sichtschutz

Mage Duo: Bort & Wasser
Mage : Schäfer

Priser und ein Hexer: Himmel & Hölle

Pala: Bubbelboy

2 Krieger im BG: Blechbüchse & Dosenöffner

Das waren so die witzigstens die mir über den weg gelaufen sind


----------



## Varimor (31. Mai 2007)

Bei uns aufm Server gibts:

Zwerg Krieger -> Koppnuss

Hab auch schon von : .. gehöhrt:

Zwerg  -> Floh
Nachtelf Jäger -> Tim        Tier:  Struppi
2 Mages: Ying und Yang
2 Schurken : Schwarz und Weiß


----------



## Bazarkal (1. Juni 2007)

Moin,

mhm vieles finde ich nicht wirklich lustig hier... ziemlich einfallslos. WEas ich mal geil fande (aber nicht lustig) war eine Gilde "Ankh-Morpork Ritter" mit folgenden charakteren die ich mal rumlaufen sehen habe:

 - Knoblauch (Hexerin)
 - M Wetterwachs (Hexerin)
 - Rincewind (Magier)
 - Ridcully (Magier)
 - G Wetterwachs (Magier)
 - Mumm (Krieger)
 - Detritus (Krieger.. muesste eher nen Orc sein ^^)
 - Bibliothekar (Affe und Begleiter von nem Jaeger)

Also wenn jemand auf einem RP Server eine solche Gilde gruenden sollte, sagt mir beschied ich nehme dann Rincewind, Ridcully oder Detritus ^^

Ehrenvolle Gruesse
Bazarkal


----------



## Technocrat (1. Juni 2007)

Bazarkal schrieb:


> - Detritus (Krieger.. muesste eher nen Orc sein ^^)



Also, wenn Du auf den Polizisten anspielst, dann _auf jeden Fall_ ein Troll!

Und Rincewind? Ein "Zaubberer" der nur einen Spruch kann, den er nur ein einziges Mal absetzten könnte? Das ist wohl eher ein Streuner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann wäre da noch Polizeichef Sam Vimes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verdächtiger: "Aua! Genug! Nicht mehr schlagen! Ich sage Ihnen alles!"
Vimes: "Alles? Gut. Dann nennen Sie mir die Umlaufgeschwindigkeit des Mondes!" 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (1. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit,
Tauren Krieger called Fluffy ;>
findsch ganz fluffig


----------



## Regenschein (1. Juni 2007)

bei uns auf den Todeskrallen bin ich nen Horde Priest begegnet der hieß "aggrophobie"


----------



## whiti (1. Juni 2007)

also mein mage heisst maggimix, und ich wurde schon oft angesprochen das es ein "cooler" name für nen mage ist


----------



## Mädchenteam (4. Juni 2007)

Heute auf "Rexxar" gesehen. Ein Nachtelfe mit Namen Nacktelfe. Ich konnte mir ein grinsen nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Raefael (4. Juni 2007)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Also, wenn Du auf den Polizisten anspielst, dann _auf jeden Fall_ ein Troll!
> 
> Und Rincewind? Ein "Zaubberer" der nur einen Spruch kann, den er nur ein einziges Mal absetzten könnte? Das ist wohl eher ein Streuner
> 
> ...


Aber es währe immerhin der erste Mage mit einem Koffer pet, oder war es ne Truhe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/Theodoric fka Rafa


----------



## Oladiwaldfee (4. Juni 2007)

Seinem Char zweideutige oder witzige Namen zu geben find ich doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (4. Juni 2007)

sprach Ola die Waldfee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## eratis (5. Juni 2007)

Bei mir auf dem Server hab ich heute nen Nachtelf namens "tschaknoris" gesehen...


----------



## Melfasa (5. Juni 2007)

@ eratis
ich hasse chuck norris und erst die kiddy witze

topic: ich sah auch mal nen hexenmeister der hieß Aladin und sein begleiter, war dieses schwarze element da, hieß Dschinn


----------



## Zorkal (5. Juni 2007)

Melfasa schrieb:


> @ eratis
> ich hasse chuck norris und erst die kiddy witze
> 
> topic: ich sah auch mal nen hexenmeister der hieß Aladin und sein begleiter, war dieses schwarze element da, hieß Dschinn


Das hast du dir ausgedacht...die Pets haben zufällige Namen und das Ding kann bestimmt nicht Dschinn heißen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Juni 2007)

2 tauren shamanen
Bro + ther


----------



## Oonâgh (7. Juni 2007)

Hatten mal in der brennenden Steppe (sprich überall feuerspruckende Drachen und so)  ne Zwergenleiche auf dem Boden namens "Kross"
Eher im Kontext lustig, aber ich hab mir mit meinen mich begleitenden Gildies und im TS einen abgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (8. Juni 2007)

Taurieger = Tauren 
Stirbduhund = Untoter
Stirblangsam = Blutelf Pala (Muss man wohl verstehen^^)
Haudichweg = Orc 
Fieserdieb = Gnom Schurke

Hoffentlich gefallen sie euch^^


----------



## Thoor (8. Juni 2007)

Gnom Magier -> Petite

Zwergen Priesterin -> etwas grösser

Kannte mal nen freund der hatte nen lvl 5 pala mit namen healbitchoO


----------



## jippsi (8. Juni 2007)

Freund von mir hatt seinen Zwerg Jäger mal Fotoapparat gennant und wollte dann sein pet digicam nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lymandia (8. Juni 2007)

Kumpel von mir hat seinen Zwergen Jäger "Hüttengaudi" genannt.. Zwerge halt^^.


----------



## 4nat!c (8. Juni 2007)

hmm 

Tauren Duduärg(Baerg)
Gnom:Gismo
Mage:Fingerverbrannt
Orc:presswurst
Nachtelf:brettvormkopf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etincelle (10. Juni 2007)

hier war ja schon einiges ganz nettes dabei, allerdings nichts umwerfend komisches.
Ich hab auf "Nachtwache" im Startgebiet mal mit nem Zwergen Prieste namens "Healmut" gequestet, das fand ich eigentlich ganz originell ^^


----------



## Stalkie (12. Juni 2007)

auf Nozdormu:


Taure---> Moppelkotze       


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Taure---> Lilalaunekuh

ka ----> Blindgänger

Tauren Jäger ----> McMeider
Pet ---------------> McSchnitzer

/edit:  und ein Taure namens Hyperofl


----------



## Zambash (17. Juni 2007)

Ich hatte mal einen Warlock der hieß Omfg und einen Gnomenmage der hieß Boah(der hatte einen hohen spelldmg schon mit lvl40) da haben viele immer boah gesagt ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muckeljones (17. Juni 2007)

Tjoa dann will ich meinen Senf auch mal dazugeben:

Habe mal mit nem Kollegen eine Stunde drüber nachgedacht welche Namen wir unseren Chars geben (haben bei ihm im Keller zusammen gezockt) als die WoW Installation und Updastes liefen...

Er hieß dann Größenvan und ich Rindervan, das fanden und finden wir eigentlich ziemlich lustig, da wir eh nur zusammen unterwegs waren =)

Naja dann musste er wegen WoW das Abi nochmal machen und jetzt spiel ich auf nem anderen Server

pwnd


----------



## Barty (17. Juni 2007)

Klobürste-Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klobrille - Magier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fonserl - Krieger





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr hab ich im mom ned


----------



## Barty (17. Juni 2007)

Klobürste-Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klobrille - Magier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fonserl - Krieger





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr hab ich im mom ned


----------



## Barty (17. Juni 2007)

Sorry irgentwie n bug 3x post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. Juni 2007)

N Gnom Schurke namens Negativ, der hat Dämonen Dings Verzauberungauf der Waffe das es halt wie Feuer aussieht und  anderer hiess Positiv mit Eis Verzauberung

Und nen Orc Warri mit Namen FesteDruff


----------



## MastaV (8. Juli 2007)

"zauberheini" und "zaubertyp" beides mage^^

"norrischuck" orc warrior

"drunkenbull" taure kA welche klasse (is auch nich ganz so witzig)

"philthee" blutelfpala

"ichheildoch" priest =P

my favorite:

"erzwodezwo" 

auf antonidas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (8. Juli 2007)

Stoffl... Besser sogar als "Uschiglas" (Untote Priesterin) ...


----------



## Shohet (9. Juli 2007)

Naja mein Nick komt aus dem hebräischen ,und bedeutet Schächter (Person zuständig für rituelle/religiöse Tiertötung,Schächtschnitt--durchtrennen der Kehle und anschließendes ausbluten lassen) ,fand ick irgendwie Passend für einen Jäger ,demnächst werde ich mir ein Schwein als pet zähmen.Dieses werde ich Blutleer nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bevor mich welche Flamen ^^ ! Nein ich töte in meiner Freizeit keine Tiere ,weder mache ich einen Flugschein ,oder baue Bomben, und Satanist bin ich auch nicht.
Wollte halt nur einen einmaligen Nick ,den ich auch habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (9. Juli 2007)

Ist zwar kein Chraktername aber trotzdem Klasse:

Hordengilde >> Hordentlich aufs Maul <<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regesas (9. Juli 2007)

Blutelf Pala = Seifenblase


----------



## Regesas (9. Juli 2007)

Eztok schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Chraktername aber trotzdem Klasse:
> 
> Hordengilde >> Hordentlich aufs Maul <<
> 
> ...



Mal Ganis Server? ^^


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (9. Juli 2007)

Regesas schrieb:


> Mal Ganis Server? ^^



Nö Arygos.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regesas (9. Juli 2007)

Eztok schrieb:


> Nö Arygos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja die Gilde ist auf Mal Ganis haste wohl auf dem Bg gesehen ^^


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (9. Juli 2007)

Regesas schrieb:


> Naja die Gilde ist auf Mal Ganis haste wohl auf dem Bg gesehen ^^



Scherzkeks. Ich sagte Arygos. Ich werd ja woll wissen wen ich umniete.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 >>Klick mich, ich bin ein Link!<<


----------



## Regesas (9. Juli 2007)

Eztok schrieb:


> Scherzkeks. Ich sagte Arygos. Ich werd ja woll wissen wen ich umniete.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mhh das hab ich net gewusst guck mal

Klick me


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (9. Juli 2007)

Regesas schrieb:


> Mhh das hab ich net gewusst guck mal
> 
> Klick me




Ich weiß. Die schreibweise machts. ^^

aber noch nen Charakternamen hab ich: Meinen eigenen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eztok ist nichts anderes als das Wort "Kotze" rückwärts geschrieben. ^^ mir ist nichts anderes eingefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (27. August 2007)

dämlich im (englischen) BG: Taurenkrieger mit riesiger Axt: Lawnmoower


----------



## Mädchenteam (27. August 2007)

Zum Anfang hatte ich ein Gnommädchen mit Namen "Dummbatzz". Als Beruf Ingenieurin.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (27. August 2007)

Bratwurst - so heißt ein Schurke bei uns auf dem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (27. August 2007)

Tauren Schamane aus meiner gilde: Bifiwurst


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (27. August 2007)

Bankchar:Losbankos
Gilde:Ka irgendwas mit los hordos^^
3draeneischamies aus ner exgilde:Aans,Zwaa und Draa(verstehst^^)
und noch was :schaut euch mal die namen von den goldframern an die dauernd rumspammen und versucht mal das auszusprechen:Ghzldxwrt viel spass xD


----------



## saphyroth (28. August 2007)

Meine Lieblingsnamen sind: 
Otterkotze (ein twink von einem freund)
Und ein Jäger namens Bieberfladen...mit pet Glauenbiber. Den hat ein freund (sogar besagter mit twink otterkotze) mal im bg gesehen und is ihm die ganze zeit hinterhergeritten weil er den namen so toll fand^^


----------



## Technocrat (28. August 2007)

saphyroth schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsnamen sind:
> Otterkotze (ein twink von einem freund)
> Und ein Jäger namens Bieberfladen...mit pet Glauenbiber. Den hat ein freund (sogar besagter mit twink otterkotze) mal im bg gesehen und is ihm die ganze zeit hinterhergeritten weil er den namen so toll fand^^




Und was ist an Fäkalsprache und -humor so toll? Kommt mir eher extrem krank vor.


----------



## saphyroth (28. August 2007)

Bieberfladen und glauenbiber sind keine fäkalsprache oO Bieberfladen ist eine Süßspeise in der schweitz....Und mir gefällt halt das das so lustig mim pet zusammenpasst das Glauenbiber heißt (anscheinen absichtlich mit G statt K geschrieben). Naja Bieberfladen ist dadurch natürlich noch lustiger das es eine speiße ist die nach Biberexkrementen klingt

Otterkotze ist Fäkal aber es klingt einfach lustig^^


----------



## Elewen (5. September 2007)

Mein Bankchar Heißt ---> Finanzamt

mein twink jäger heißt  Joop und ihr pet Jette  
Jette begleiter von Joop  ^^  fand ich ganz funny

mein  Gnome mage heißt ---> Aôe ^^

Gnome Krieger = Verfehlen!!!   fand ich echt genial ;D
aber RindEstwood find ich echt goil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strohmy (5. September 2007)

Ich hab nen Untoten Hexenmeister: Relihporcen 
heist Necrophiler wenn man es umdreht, bis jetzt hat das aber anscheinend noch keiner gescheckt^^
(Für die die nicht wissen was Necrophiler heist: ´jemand der auf tote steht, Quasie sex mit toten sucht)


----------



## Flakki (6. September 2007)

Im PVP hab ich mal einengetroffen ka was für ne Klasse, der hießt  "Lootziffer"

Mfg

p.s. im Spiel hat mir dann mal einer geflüstert das Flakki auf polnisch Eingeweide heißt, mein Schwert war zu der Zeit der Darmfetzer gewesen....


----------



## Licanin (6. September 2007)

Heute im Alterac gesehen:

glaube warn Zwerg : Domestos


----------



## Himbeertoni (6. September 2007)

Also mein Fav. is immernoch: Deadlef


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (6. September 2007)

Dragolok schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Untoten Magier gesehen der hieß "Bratwurst" wenn er sich auf Feuer spezialisiert passt das doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die sau hat meinen namen geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggrotaure (13. September 2007)

Also auf vek'lor

Ineedmoney

und zwar nicht lustig aber passend

boombaam und baamboom


----------



## Favorit (14. September 2007)

was ich gar nicht sehen kann sind namen die nach irgend nem essen oder ner marke klingen. zb wurstsemmel, bratwurst, lebkuchen, currywurst, pudding, usw. sowas find ich einfach nur einfallslos und asozial und landet auch direkt auf meiner ignorliste. hab mal einen von den vögeln gefragt wieso er so nen name gewählt hat, antwort: "der name brennt sich in den kopf der leute, so kennt mich jeder". recht hat er, ich krieg jedesmal das kotzen wenn ich so ein in ner hauptstadt begegne. ticket bringt manchmal was aber auch nicht immer, leider.


----------



## DerNamenlose01 (14. September 2007)

Verfaulender (untoter)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (14. September 2007)

mein char heißt Gânjârí ich find den garnet so lustig aber gilde macht sicher immer drüber lustig -.- (so vonwegen ey als mal wieder ne bissel Gânjârí rauchen etc..)


----------



## 1337Stalker (14. September 2007)

Tauren --> Müffelbüffel
Undead Schurke ----> Siehstdumich
Zwerg Jäger -----> Traktorfahrer
Orc Krieger -----> Grünundumm

Da gibts noch ein 4er Päärchen, das von 1-70 zusammen gelevelt hat

Mage ----> Castalot
Krieger-->  Tankalot
Schurke->  Stealthalot
Priester -> Healalot


----------



## 4nat!c (14. September 2007)

Mal im Alterac n Ally mit dem nick:Xeslana gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (15. September 2007)

vor ner ewigkeit hab ich in nem 10-19er bg gegen die sieben zwerge gespielt^^

eins 
zwei 
drei
vier
fünf
sechs
sieben

alles zwerge^^ fand ich schon ne echt gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagobert001 (15. September 2007)

Dicker fetter Schamane - Därbe


----------



## Ground17 (15. September 2007)

Ich hab mal nen Dudu gesehen der hieß

*Hummelarsch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und noch komischer dazu war: er war in Katzengestalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja und ein Troll hieß:

*Vogelhirnjin*

auch nicht sehr genial....


Naja der name meines Chr allerdings auch net oder??

*Tibarus*

wie findet ihr den???


----------



## Briefklammer (27. Oktober 2007)

Ahoy
wie der titel schon sagt schickt mal
eure witzigsten und peinlichsten char namen die ihr in WoW gesehn habt^^

wo ich heut mein Hexenmeister gelvlt habe hab ich einen gesehn der hieß
Analritter einfach nur peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (27. Oktober 2007)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> Ahoy
> wie der titel schon sagt schickt mal
> eure witzigsten und peinlichsten char namen die ihr in WoW gesehn habt^^
> 
> ...




Kenne 2 Hexer:

Der Erste: Dachschaden
Der Zweite: Notausgang

omfg..


----------



## Florian15123 (27. Oktober 2007)

Mein Gnom heißt Gnomos und ist auchnoch sauhäßlich^^


----------



## Briefklammer (27. Oktober 2007)

hab noch ein aber weis nich mehr obs ihn gibt ist ein mage Isheepyou oder so ^^
dann gibts noch die Nebenkuh und die Oberkuh


----------



## El Pistolero (27. Oktober 2007)

hab ma nen mage gesehen der hieß Sirslayalot, also sir-slay-alot


----------



## EriCartman12 (27. Oktober 2007)

Habn Mage gesehen, der hieß Gotsheept.
Und einen der hießt Chuuntter xDD


----------



## Juliy (27. Oktober 2007)

Am coolsten bisher fand ich ein Taurenkrieger mit dem Namen:

Plattenkuh


----------



## tim83 (27. Oktober 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich finde das meiste hier irgendwie nicht lustig...


mein mainchararkter: Zombiezicke.
kann sich wahrscheinlich schon jeder denken welche rasse


----------



## Orcanic (27. Oktober 2007)

auf rexxar gibt es 2 die A+Bhörnchen heissen


----------



## haxxorizor (27. Oktober 2007)

Unübertroffen als Tank ist eindeutig nach wie vor: Kodoklopper 
find ich lustig unso ;D


----------



## Panasori (27. Oktober 2007)

der geilste name den ich je gesehen hab war JOWBLOB


----------



## Vanevil (27. Oktober 2007)

_ui_ schrieb:


> palas machen fiel damage wen spiler vor fernseher das kan! und ich kan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also das bekommt von mir einen Hans......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und nen "lustigen Namen" auf Shatt 

Kotnaschi


wobei ich finde das solche Namen in WoW nix zu suchen haben

mfg € V | L


----------



## El Pistolero (27. Oktober 2007)

BLutelfenpala: Duffman
und hab auch ma ne Blutelfen gesehen, die ganz dezent "Horst" hieß^^


----------



## Huntara (27. Oktober 2007)

Beim hunter:

Char: Schokokeksfee 

Pet: Krümel

Oder:

Char: Wat is los

Pet: Wat soll sein


----------



## Ghosty 123 (27. Oktober 2007)

Käsestulle


----------



## Wnsgames (27. Oktober 2007)

Auf Dun Morogh

Weizen
Radler
After
Shave
Stelldichtot
Dresdnerbank
Jäger: Ichtreffnix Pet: Ichauchnix


----------



## Seeress (27. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, spontan fällt mir da nur ein Mage-Name von Mug'thol ein (war wohl nen Frostmage):
Bodenfrost

Den fand ich immer extrem lustig ^^


----------



## Öbelix1 (27. Oktober 2007)

Dalvengyr bei mir:
Mensch-Krieger--: Tischkantö

aber lange nit mehr gesehen-.-


----------



## Knowme (27. Oktober 2007)

Witzig bzw genial?


Hmmm.. da fällt mir doch spontan mein Char ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




!Télefonjoker.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kraljin (27. Oktober 2007)

Orc Krieger= Orcanus

Untoter Magier= Alterjenkins

Tauren Druide= Taurejenkins

Tauren Jäger=TonyderJäger

ich find die namen geil, besonders den ersten


----------



## Lucyana (27. Oktober 2007)

muss da glatt an meinen ex-pvp Paladin denken

Beutelopfer ^^


----------



## hansdieteror (27. Oktober 2007)

Mein Blutelf-Hunter heisst: "Plödkuh"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Friulis (27. Oktober 2007)

Untoter Magier --> Hauwegwienix
Untoter Schurke --> Youknowho
Untoter Schurke --> ijustkillyou
Untoter Magier --> Knochenkotze

____________________________

Ich weiß nicht aber Untote habenLustige namen ^^


----------



## K'amaroa (27. Oktober 2007)

mein Hunter heißt : Antikgone 
und meine Pristerin : Enkida 
die sind schon recht ungewöhnlich würd ich sagen oder?


----------



## Tikume (27. Oktober 2007)

K schrieb:


> mein Hunter heißt : Antikgone
> und meine Pristerin : Enkida
> die sind schon recht ungewöhnlich würd ich sagen oder?



Naja, Antigone ist ja eine bekannte Figur der griechischen Mythologie. Bei Dir ist noch ein k drin halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucyana (27. Oktober 2007)

hab ma nen jäger mit nem schwein gesehen. Das schwein hieß Mortadella^^


----------



## K'amaroa (27. Oktober 2007)

ich weiß nur kennst sich ja nicht jeder in der Mythologie aus^^ das mit dem k da hab ich mich leider vertippt aber naja


----------



## supiflo (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab grad beim Threadersteller Frankthetank (Tauren Krieger) gesehen, auf Khaz'Goroth gibt es auch einen Frankthetank und der ist ein Eulendruide... Sieht toll aus, wenn dann im LFG-Channel steht "[Frankthetank]: suche tank für ini"


----------



## Knowme (27. Oktober 2007)

supiflo schrieb:


> Ich hab grad beim Threadersteller Frankthetank (Tauren Krieger) gesehen, auf Khaz'Goroth gibt es auch einen Frankthetank und der ist ein Eulendruide... Sieht toll aus, wenn dann im LFG-Channel steht "[Frankthetank]: suche tank für ini"




Gibt auch einen MS Warri auf Blutkessel mit dem Namen "Frankthetank" nur das gimpige ist, er will nicht Tanken weil er meint selber er kann es nicht.


----------



## Sérâph!m (27. Oktober 2007)

auf Krag'jin:   Lêckén <- undead mage     Paladinjin <---- human paladin


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Oktober 2007)

Blutelf Paladin: Blutblase

Erinnert mich immer an die schmerzhafte Art, Urin auszuscheiden. ^^


----------



## homi111 (27. Oktober 2007)

also in meiner gilde gabs mal son paar gesellen die nanten sich zack, zick, zuck, zeck ,zock und alles gnom schurken auser zeck der war jäger^^ war immer voll nerfig beim raiden zick wers ist jetz zick und wer zack bor kindergarten oder was...^^


----------



## lordpa (27. Oktober 2007)

Troll Krieger------> Trollkrieger ^^

ICH


----------



## Revan69 (27. Oktober 2007)

Itler ... ja ,mit dem hatte n freund von mir zu tun ... Warsong Itler hat die flagge was kommt: Heilt Itler! -_-


----------



## Bavario (27. Oktober 2007)

vonderalm

und

Ill

was mit dem Font von WOW wie nur 3 Striche aussieht - perfekter PVP Name ^^


----------



## nalcarya (27. Oktober 2007)

Geil wäre, hab es allerdings noch nicht irgendwo gesehen, vier Untote namens Krieg, Hunger, Pest und Tod die dann eine Gilde namens Die apokalyptischen Reiter aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stormrider (wie der gleichnamige Iced Earth Song) find ich als Name für Schamanen oder Druiden sehr schön.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (27. Oktober 2007)

Otakulos schrieb:


> Vonhinten ---> Schurke



kenn ich irgendwoher oder war es HinterDir?
mit so einem war ich mal in ner ini... ^^
hmm mein schurke heisst rheinperle.
mir fiehl kein name ein und vor mir stand ne flasche limmo der marke rheinperle..
werd seitdem immer wieder angelabert deswegen ^^
hmm kenn noch
Hexerin : Domina
CritunWeg
level 1 pala : Knuet
undead priester : KIFF( Futurerama)

mehr fällt mir nicht ein grad


----------



## Dinah (27. Oktober 2007)

In meiner Exgilde auf Durotan gabs mal einen Char mit dem Namen Pissbudenlui.


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Oktober 2007)

Achja...mein Bruder hat seinen Jäger Yohgurt genannt. Vielleicht kommt ja jemand darauf, wie er aus diesen Name gekommen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkoneye (27. Oktober 2007)

2 nachtelfen namens, long und evenlonger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

realm: blutkessel


----------



## Nephridil (27. Oktober 2007)

Höllenfeuerhalbinsel (2 Tage nach BC)....Schweine umhauen....Bodenwackeln....ein seltsames Geräusch....einer dieser Riesenmechs trampelt auf uns zu....Panik in TS und alle schnell weg......

.....plötzlich rannte ein Schurke namens "Machplatt" ins Bild und der Teufelshäscher machte eben dieses mit ihm...ein Tritt und Machplatt war plattmacht...die Stimmung im TS war super :-)


----------



## Haxxler (27. Oktober 2007)

Woahleck auf Rajaxx ^^


----------



## Wrathwarrior (27. Oktober 2007)

Nathrezim:

Orc-Jägerin: "ShavedLady" & Pet (Wildschwein) "HairyBeast"

Kam immer gut an :-) - zumindest bei denen, die es geschnallt hatten :-)


----------



## Schleppel (27. Oktober 2007)

ein freund spielt Jajo und Jejo....wenn ihr versteht ^^^^muahaha


----------



## Funnykov (27. Oktober 2007)

wie wärs mit nem BM-Jäger namens yyqzu mit dem pet namens Boar? ^^


----------



## Sunstrike (28. Oktober 2007)

Also bei uns auf Rajaxx gibts ne lustige Gilde die heißt <ist Teil von Haus>
und die member heißen alle "Dachbalken" oder "Fußboden"
also auf nem gildentreff sieht das schon echt geil aus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mineros (28. Oktober 2007)

meine chars sind nicht das richtige in der Fantasy Welt aber sind gute namen

Lindera
Schindera
und ich habe auch andere namen gesehen wie ein kleiner untoter krieger namens Donnacken







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRindvieh (28. Oktober 2007)

Sunburst schrieb:


> server: krag'jin
> 
> allianz:
> 
> ...



Alter wer bist du??? ich wollt mich selber aufzählen *cry* naja kann man nix machen btw mein Bankchar heisst noch "Ayhaltema" 

zu gilden fällt mir sofort die hier ein "Königliche Wurstgarde" natürlich vom server Krag'jin und vom server Theradras "Die die niemand wollte"


----------



## BloodyEyes (28. Oktober 2007)

Nationalelf is meiner meinug nach der Knaller


----------



## Sniffty (28. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

finde Dimmu Borgir ziemlich geil,daher meine Chars:

Dímmu= Gnom-Hexe
Borgír=Mage (obwohl jetzt schon gelöscht,da dieser Name zu nem Krieger wesentlich besser paßt)

Gruß,

Sniffty (Gnom-Schurkin)[Status=ebenfalls gelöscht,da ich aufhöre mit WoW]


;-)


----------



## raid5 (28. Oktober 2007)

mein bankchar heisst "Ludolf" O_O


----------



## Apokalypse08 (28. Oktober 2007)

Mensch Priester-> Razinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (28. Oktober 2007)

kenn nen bankchar der TMSIDR

und einige pet katzen die greebo heissen^^


----------



## Heynes (28. Oktober 2007)

Warlock: Britneyfears


----------



## Thyphon (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte meinen gnomen tank nutella nennen nur der war schon vergeben.. >.>
nun heißt er muhackl
und hat auf lvl 41 ne dps von über 100..
das schaut in dm immer so aus:
muhackl x schaden -> 40-55% (auch wenn n 45er mage dabei ist)

1. der name is geil..
2. wers nicht glaub ich stelle demnächst ma n vid auf youtube..
3. und selbst wenn is ma eig egal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber die namen sind einfach geil..
hab gut gelacht die letzte std^^

greez


----------



## Briefklammer (28. Oktober 2007)

meine alten twinks hießen
Blinkelicht und
Briefklammer


----------



## nalcarya (28. Oktober 2007)

Schleppel schrieb:


> kenn nen bankchar der TMSIDR
> 
> und einige pet katzen die greebo heissen^^


Für nen Katzendudu wär Greebo aber auch gut *g

Jetzt hab ich irgendwie Lust nen menschlichen Magier namens Rincewind zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fexzz (28. Oktober 2007)

Wasserkopf : Draenai SChamane, Antonidas

Mein Hexer hat kein lustigen Namen, er heisst Fexxzz =P
ebenfalls Antonidas


----------



## Lynli (28. Oktober 2007)

Für die Nervös um-sich-blickenden Elfen Männchen:
Isdawer
Wardawas

Für die Druidenwelt:
Discobär

Persönliche Favoriten aus dem Tank Geschäft:
Moll  (Allein der Ansage wegen: Pull ! Moll !)
Härtha


----------



## Lynli (28. Oktober 2007)

doppel post, sorry


----------



## Hangatyr (28. Oktober 2007)

mgh schrieb:


> HI
> 
> an alle die auf Rp spielen;
> hatte mal nen schurken sein name war hinterdir bis level 10 ca.
> ...



Also deine Selbstreflektion möchte ich haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du gehst auf nen RP-Server und gibst dir einen absolut unpassenden, von kreativer Steifheit zeugenden Namen. Und dann flamst du auch gleich noch alle, die sich mit RP indentifizieren & denen soetwas im Auge weh tut.

Würdest Du in die Oper gehen wenn der Tenor "Blümchen" heisst oder ins Kino wenn "Terminator 8" läuft mit  Mutter Beimer in der Hauptrolle?

Gerade auf RP-Servern sollte man sich Namen, die vll. Applaus auf dem Schulhof erzeugen aber nicht zum Game passen, sparen.

Also ich bin ein Verfechter der RP-Namen und melde auch rigeros Spieler die dagegen verstossen. 

Sicher wartet Blizzard auf Meldungen diesbezüglich, Bill Gates lässt sich ja die Bugs und Ungereimtheiten von Windows auch durch die User erklären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so long


----------



## Gatar (28. Oktober 2007)

Restinpieces für nen Schurken ^.^


----------



## MasterV (28. Oktober 2007)

Auf Sen'jin gibt's zwei Blutelfen
Bonnie und Klyde ^^

Und auf Arygos habe ich mal gesehen: Taure-->Heumampfer und Taure (ganz schwarzes Fell)--> Blackschoko


----------



## mangadave (28. Oktober 2007)

Also ich find den Namen Bitchcraft für meine Hexerin selber ganz cool^^ Hat sich auch noch kein GM drüber aufgeregt...


----------



## homi111 (28. Oktober 2007)

Gamelfleisch=untod


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (28. Oktober 2007)

Mmh nichts gegen lustige Namen, aber als heimlicher RP-Anhänger wär ich ja dafür wenn man sich den Namen aus ner Liste aussuchen muss oder sowas weil i-wie leidet das rp schon derbe drunter wenn man seine Klasse im Namen hat poder sowas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, das is meine persönliche Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HoessiAB (28. Oktober 2007)

Vergelterpala: Cannotdeal
Holypala:        Cannotheal
Schutzpala:     Cannottank


----------



## Myhordi (28. Oktober 2007)

Heal Druide auf Eredar:Versorger
Hexenmeister ebenfalls auf eredar:Ultraboss
Und ich hab ne kumpel dessen main heißt devilhimself und sien twink heißt devilselber und er hatte mal einen twink der teufelselber hieß


----------



## Showdown_Taerar (28. Oktober 2007)

bankchar = schrankwand


----------



## Scandiaca (28. Oktober 2007)

hab heute von nem Alli auf der Todeswache gehört:
 lvl 70 hieß Flohkatie


----------



## Klunker (28. Oktober 2007)

hmm als ich mal bsf gegangen bin mit meinem Klunker war ich mit vier ud zusammen ihre namen waren

Blau Rot Grün und Gelb...hat aber sper geklapt^^

Und nunja wa sich ganz originell fande war auf shattrath 

Zwerg: Laufnmeter oder os ähnlich geschrieben ber auf jedenfall witzig en zwer ist ja auch nur ein laufen meter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarania (28. Oktober 2007)

Also mein Bankchar heißt schlicht "Öfföff".
Mein zweiter Bankchar "Öffeldiöff"

manchmal zu sehen auf Festung der Stürme oder meinem alten Server Khaz´gorot

Einige werden sich an Öfföff aus dem TV erinnern, für alle anderen:
http://www.die-schenker.net/Off_Off_/off_off_.html
http://www.die-schenker.net/Die_Schenker-B...r-bewegung.html

mfG^^


----------



## Zer0X (28. Oktober 2007)

Mein imba gnome mage pvp roxor nicht pvp equipter lvl 11 mage heißt Òó xD.... ich finds lustig


----------



## Khazus (28. Oktober 2007)

Auf Eredar (dort wo Nivaeu groß geschrieben wird *hust*) gibts auch viele Lustige Namen.

z.B.

Hunter : Oral
Pet : Anal

oder ein Duo, bestehend aus F*ck me und F*ck you ^^ (Erinnert mich an Austin Powers) 

Ein Tauren Druide der : Milchbar hieß *g*


Das lustige aus meiner alten Gilde, nuja der Typ war nicht kreativ seine Chars hießen :

Krieger-Bibi
Magier-Bibi
Hexer-Bibi 

usw, einfach zu geil xD


----------



## Drunkön (28. Oktober 2007)

also mein mage heist HerrHure   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (28. Oktober 2007)

aus meiner alten gilde auf frostwolf, 

Paladin Zwerg - name: Schmelzkäse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




er hat sich so gennant weil er grade irgend was mit son schmelzkäse auf brot gegessen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redis (28. Oktober 2007)

Einer auf Frostwolf heißt Glurak xD


----------



## Hulk² (28. Oktober 2007)

Irgendein Nachtelf = Weissnix
Nachtelf Jäger = Kiba und Pet = Akamaru
So ne Tante im 4ten Channel = Bumsbirne
Nachtelf Jäger = Nachtelfxp

Mehr kommen mir jetzt grad nicht mehr ins Gedächtnis ooder wartet mal
...
moment...
aja
Ein Taure dudu im Teufelswald = Blaubärsoße oder sowas
so das wars

Wenn Gildennamen noch zählen (der wohl bekannteste Gildenname)
Hau mich und ich log um (mein Freund findet den Namen so Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## HoessiAB (28. Oktober 2007)

lol

Was haltet ihr denn von: Schurkolade????

Naja über die Klasse sollte das schon viel aussagen...


----------



## Ereziel (28. Oktober 2007)

Naja dazu kann ich nur sagen:
Realm: Rexxar
2 Blutelfentwinks die immer zusammen rumlaufen: Vag und Ina xD

Ereziel


----------



## Muhtkuh (29. Oktober 2007)

Tauren Jäger = Sternchén
Tauren Krieger = Muhtkuh
Tauren Druide = Muhnlight
naja die letzten beiden sind sich doch etwas ähnlich aber ich find die trotzdem lustig^^


----------



## TUTENSTEIN (29. Oktober 2007)

Omglolwtfbbq find ich toll

oder ein bankchar namens gillbates


----------



## NormenKD (29. Oktober 2007)

Schurke auf unsam server: Schurkolade 
ich lach jedes mal^^

Edit: nein xD überlesen, war schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pandemonios (14. November 2007)

auf anetheron:
Taurendudu: Erzwodezwo
ud schurke: izerhakdi
orc hunter: orcan...sein pet hieß stephan (Orcan nund stephan)^^
blutelf hexe : dottibuster
trollschami : wasserpfeife
Priester: Buffbot
blutelf pala (w) : palatöse
feuermage : fritteuse
krieger: Haudraufinix
krieger: wagenheber
Krieger : gnompresse
Tauren team :Schwanzús und Longus sowie Kaktus und Stechus
moonkin dudu: Raílgun
schurke: Hinterlader

Bankchars: Robertobanko 
geldautomat
bankrott


alles auf hordeseite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (14. November 2007)

Also was mir spontan einfällt:
- Kampfwurst (Tauren Krieger)
- Kaputthau (Tauren Krieger oder Schami)
- Pummelfummel (Troll Magierin)
- Wontorra (Blutelf Paladin, nach dem Sportmoderator nehm ich an)
- Faulmaul (Untoter Stoffi...Mage glaube ich)
- Handlampe (Troll Schurke)
- Heizung (Klasse ka les das nur immer im Handelschat, der könnte auch mit der Handlampe zusammenhängen)
- Lebkuchedudu (Tauren...Druide was sonst?!)

alle zu finden auf Nethersturm.


----------



## laaaaaleeeeeluuuuu (14. November 2007)

Mein Bankchar ist nen Zwerg und nennt sich Bankbart ^^


----------



## Pannepaul (14. November 2007)

Auf Blackmoore gibts nen Imba healer,

Einseinszwei

Das hat was, den vergisst man nie!


----------



## Veit Rausch (14. November 2007)

Pannepaul schrieb:


> Auf Blackmoore gibts nen Imba healer,
> 
> Einseinszwei
> 
> Das hat was, den vergisst man nie!



Mein Krieger: Wurstfred

Ansonsten kenn ich noch einen: Irokäse


----------



## Swold (14. November 2007)

Soll wohl lustig sein, aber zerstört sowas nicht den Rollenspielcharakter (auch auf nicht-RP Servern)?


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

der pvp twink warri von meinem kumpel heisst: Ichownstoffi! find ich auch ganz nett! ^^


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (14. November 2007)

- Mein ehemaliger Main: Fenriswolf (Zwerg Jäger), leider musste ich irgendwann mal -aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund- seinen Namen ändern (jetzt heisst er Fènriswolf).

- Kalkül (Gnom Hexer)
- Rabiat (Zwerg Pala)
- Tachelis (Gnom Krieger)
- Potzblitz (Untoter Magier)

Ein Gildenkollege hat noch folgende Namen:

- Malheur (Zwerg Priester)
- Schlamassel (Gnom Magier)
- Isnogood (Gnom Hexer)

Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt sehr lustig, aber passend zu den jeweiligen Rassen/Klassen


----------



## JustBen (14. November 2007)

Bin letztens nem Tauren-Jäger namens "Hmilch" mit dem Pet "Ichmaghmilch" begegnet.

In meiner Gilde hat jemand senen Twink "Frischfisch" genannt.



Swold schrieb:


> Soll wohl lustig sein, aber zerstört sowas nicht den Rollenspielcharakter (auch auf nicht-RP Servern)?


Ich spiele halt auf nicht RP-Servern weil ich nicht unbedingt viel Wert auf Rollenspielcharakter lege.

Meine Chars spielen zwar oft auch eine bestimmte Rolle - aber meistens auch eine die nicht in den Wow-Kontex passt. Andererseits enthält auch Wow selbst schon viele kleine witze in den Namen der Npcs und auch in der Hintergrundstory zu einigen Quests.

Mein erster Main war eine Tauren Jägerin namens "Uschidiegute" Sie hielt sich für unwiderstehlich und hat gerne ausgiebig geflirtet (meist mit ihrem Wolf "Waldi", ich glaube ich nenn mal ne jägerin "Claudia" und das Pet "Schäferhund").

Meine Tauren Schamanin und Kriegerin hießen "Heiligekuh" und "Wildekuh"

Da ich momentan versehentlich Allianz spiele hab ich inzwischen auch nen Gnom-Mage namens "Manmithut" und einen Zwerg-Pala namens "Weißerriese" (wobei er die dunkelste Haut- und Haarfarbe hat die für Zwerge verfügbar ist). Uschi hat inzwischen eine Reinkarnation als Zwergin hinter sich.


----------



## Shadolock (14. November 2007)

Nachtelf Dudu - Kräuterboy


----------



## Kimbini (14. November 2007)

Auf Alleria gibt's einen Jäger (Orc) namens *Kikeriki*,  auf Ysera einen Jäger namens *Rehbein* und auf Nethersturm eine Untote, Priesterin namens *Uglylady*


----------



## Littleheroe (14. November 2007)

bankchar: ubees  (UBS -> schweizer top-bank


----------



## Giromok (14. November 2007)

Tauren-Krieger: Fiedhoof
Untoter: Scarface
Priester: Roteskreuz


----------



## Michelchen (14. November 2007)

Priester= Sanitöter^^


----------



## Lupus (14. November 2007)

Ich kenne einen Jäger (Grimmus - Arygos), dessen Pet (ein Bär) heißt "AndreaBärkel" .... und der traf mal einen anderen Jäger, der ebenfalls einen Bären hatte ... und der hieß "Stoibär" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitelynn (14. November 2007)

Salve

Auf Lordearon eine Gnom Hexenmeisterin " Jigsawlina"!

Nicht lachen ist mein Char hatte vorher SAW III Gesehen!


----------



## Spectrales (14. November 2007)

Mensch Schurke - Kloschüssel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mittlerweile gelöscht, war dann doch einer meiner ersten chars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treekisser von Thrall (15. November 2007)

Nachtelf Schurke - Treekisser ^^
Fand den Namen früher so passend,Nachtelfen werden ja auch immer als "Baumknutscher" abgestempelt...Naja,dann hab ich mir gedacht,nenn ich meinen Char halt so *gg*
Nunja,nun ist er seit einiger Zeit 70 und bin immer noch glücklich damit ^^


----------



## Deretor (15. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Troll schamane :schamikaze


----------



## bockert (15. November 2007)

spiel seit längern einen Jäger.. naja einen namen für mein pet ..
hab es "*warze*" genannt (ist übrigens ein Krokodil). Eine warze wird man so schnell nicht los , dachte ich mir.  Fand das zu dem zeitpunkt ziemlich witzig.... jetzt nicht mehr so.


----------



## Agammon (15. November 2007)

zwergenjäger Zwerchfell


----------



## Montargohr (15. November 2007)

Krieger : sinnlos
Dudu : Sinnfrei


----------



## Thyphon (15. November 2007)

hab mir gerade n schami mit den namen
shamhaar
gemacht..
*schäm.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## absoluter (15. November 2007)

menschen priester: pfarrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich genial!


----------



## Samsonyte (15. November 2007)

hab mal einen namens Friedensblume gesehen... im tooltip stand unter seinem namen der preis


----------



## caspa (15. November 2007)

naja 
gnom: minime
dann gabs bei uns n spielerduo: blödsinn und schwachsinn
irgendwo hab ich auch mal n sulknorris gesehen

ich glaub ich nehm mir n level 1 char und nenn ihn chuck und mach dazu ne gilde auf die noris heißt


----------



## Euchale (15. November 2007)

Ihr habt ja
Ichselber (Untoter Priester) und
Müslikebap (Untoter Schurke) vergessen^^


----------



## rosarot (15. November 2007)

Immer wieder gerne genommen:

Druide: Lilalaunebär, Liebhabär
Priesterin: Kirchenmaus


----------



## LynxOnFire (15. November 2007)

Ich fand den Hexer ..

"Hartzfear"

.. jut ^^


----------



## Bethesthel (15. November 2007)

2 Chars, immer zusammen unterwegs (n Pärchen):
- Dimmu
- Borgir

blauer Troll-Priest: Schlumpfine


----------



## Sonicvalnar (15. November 2007)

Untoter Priester: Healmesofort 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## el-boom (15. November 2007)

hab ma im PvP ein UD Rouge mit name: Inyourface gesehen war bisher das highlight


----------



## el-boom (15. November 2007)

Taure: Friedhuf


----------



## Yo-Asakura (15. November 2007)

Troll Schurke Vanhinten


----------



## Serafina (15. November 2007)

Mein Liebling auf Kargath ist und bleibt Haematom, ein Nachtelfenschurke sowie Warloc, nuja, da sag ich jetzt nix zu, ausser, dass er Mensch ist....
Ich glaub er hatte auch mal nen Tauren namens Ratamahatta und Tremenz, den ich aber nicht mehr zuordnen kann^^


----------



## Spartaner (15. November 2007)

razielsun schrieb:


> hatte ne nette taurin in der gilde die sich "milkyway" nannte.
> 
> also ich würde mich ja chuck norris nennen wenn ich dann nicht einen roundhouse-kick bekommen würde...
> 
> *einen roundhouse-kick bekomm*




war des nich die gilde von dem inwowradio ingame event??^^
(entweder des war die tauren kette bis nach thunder bluff oder des war der rekord mit der größten gilde, ka) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spartaner


----------



## Schoky (15. November 2007)

Hab mal ein Pet geshen, ein Skorpion, der hieß Zwickmühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexander912 (15. November 2007)

Meine Favoriten un immer wieder zu finden
Stuhl
Tisch
und Boonkin^^
Hallo Boonkin .. der name ist Programm xD


----------



## Awakener@Taerar (15. November 2007)

Mein gnom-Krieger heisst Kampfknödel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. November 2007)

Durch den andauernden Tank-Mangel (Gilneas) angespornt, fange ich an, mir ein Gnom-Krieger-Mädel heranzuzüchten. Sieht man sich an, wo das Weib die meiste Zeit hinschlägt, blieb da praktisch nur ein Name übrig (mal sehen, ob's irgendwann gemeldet wird): 

Sterilisiria (Sterilisierchen ist leider zu lang).

Lapidara finde ich übrigens auch ganz niedlich.


----------



## theAdmiral (15. November 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 2 tauren shamanen
> Bro + ther



war/ist bro nicht ein dudu?


----------



## Shortz (15. November 2007)

Dudu Feraltank: Imbär
Zwerg Pala: Edelknödel

Beides schon gesehen.


----------



## annox (15. November 2007)

Bankchar: Erzilein


----------



## ToddSmith (15. November 2007)

Tauren Hunter: TaurenceHill


----------



## Blechdosenritter (15. November 2007)

meine freundin hat wow angefangen
Lv1 Gnomen Krieger : kampfgnom
seitdem hat sie ihren Spitznamen bei mir ( 1.60m ist sie daher passt es) ^^
und siehe mein schurke : Rheinperle ^^
kumpel von mir hat nen zwerg jäger der heisst bullterrier.
schön ist auch SterbeGnom


----------



## Boomslang (16. November 2007)

Mein Eis Magier heißt ----> BoFrost


----------



## uweuwensen (16. November 2007)

Ares@nerathor schrieb:


> Bankchara = MartinLooter



der is ja wohl mal super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich selber kenne keinen extrem lustigen


----------



## Shex (16. November 2007)

Magier -> Türzueszieht
TAuren Jäger->Blôdekuh -> pet -> Blöderpuma
Druide -> Waldbär (bin mit dem in bär form vor SW rumgelaufen und die ganzen noobs dachten ich bin ein rar mob und haben mich angegriffen als dann pötzlich ein pyro ausm gebüsch von meinem kumpel kam ^^ sau geil mit lvl 10 239 eherenhafte siege )


Taurin Druidin -> Milchbar

Orc Kriger -> Muskelprotz


----------



## Antika-Madmortem (16. November 2007)

_ui_ schrieb:


> palas machen fiel damage wen spiler vor fernseher das kan! und ich kan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst deutsch und dein Pala macht damage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butthäd1 (16. November 2007)

Beavis und Butthead 

Orc Schamane und Orc Krieger, wir sind Brüder und machen zusammen PvP, 3er und 5er Arena, gibt immer n lustigen Kommentar xD  leider hat man mir meinen Namen schon weggenommen, also musste ich auf Butthäd umsteigen, der eigentlihe Butthead spielt aber ned aktiv, der lässt bloss niemanden seinen Namen nehmen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (16. November 2007)

Meterpaffay ;D


Zwerg Paladin auf arthas ;D und in meiner gilde


----------



## Lúke.Mage (16. November 2007)

Auf meinem server ist einer dessen Name ist "Doener". Sein Freund heißt "kebab" und die haben zusammen eine Gilde gemacht die heißt <Mit alles viel scharf>


----------



## subchi (16. November 2007)

Noemi schrieb:


> hehe, erinnert mich n bissl an so nen npc, der zu einem so was sagt wie "wonderful day to be alive, undead" =P



Eismage----> Warmbader  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (16. November 2007)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> - Mein ehemaliger Main: Fenriswolf (Zwerg Jäger), leider musste ich irgendwann mal -aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund- seinen Namen ändern (jetzt heisst er Fènriswolf).
> 
> 
> - Potzblitz (Untoter Magier)


Potzblitz passt aber eher zu nem Schami ^^

und zu Fenriswolf.
Kann sein das du ändern musst weil der Name villeicht geschützt ist.

hab schonmal nen Mensch Priester gesehen der BenediktXVI gesehen der musste auch umbenennen.


----------



## Karnitol (16. November 2007)

Backstain und Bordstain, die questen immer zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoazl (16. November 2007)

Auf meinem Server gibts nen Hordejäger der heißt "Alz". Sein Pet heißt "Heimer" o_O


----------



## Destructo-Abbysicher-Rat (16. November 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich finde das meiste hier irgendwie nicht lustig...




DAnn les es nicht-.-

PATNAME: Wáyne
Zwer krieger: Kühlschrank
UD Schurke: Klostein


----------



## Toamar (16. November 2007)

Mein Jäger: *Tohard* ^^ bin ich Tohard, seid ihr *Tolow*... so heißt übrigends auch einer aus unserer Gilde ^^


----------



## seamon (16. November 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich finde das meiste hier irgendwie nicht lustig...



Dem muss ich mich anschliessen... ich weiss nicht, ich kann mit Namen wie "Danysane" oder "Pommesfrites" (alles schon gesehen) nichts anfangen, ich rege mich mehr jedes Mal über so einen Müll auf.
Was hat sowas mit "Fantasy" zu tun?
Selbst auf RP-Servern bleibt man von sowas nicht verschont...

Und die 7 Millionen Sonderzeichen im Namen sind auch nicht so der Bringer...

Aber ich habe hier sowieso noch nie einen wirklich tollen Thread gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Storn206 (16. November 2007)

Menschenkrieger SirTankAlot


----------



## Tyro (16. November 2007)

Zwergenkrieger:  Netzwerg ^^, ich fands lustig


----------



## Nudl (16. November 2007)

Lungodan schrieb:


> Mein Favorit is :
> Hindadir
> Nachtelf Schurke^^




des is mein 19er pvp GNOM rogue nix nachtelf hier ^^


----------



## Tabuno (16. November 2007)

Gnomenkicker (Orc Jäger)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _boo_ (16. November 2007)

2 Schurken: Links (und) Rechts
Jäger N11: Haribo Pet: Tütchen - musste sich umbenennen, heisst jetzt Hakle Pet: Feucht
gnomkrieger: Ichhaudisch (und) Priester Ischheileuch
Jäger: Angstelf
Gnom-mage: VanCastALot



alles baelgun


----------



## _boo_ (16. November 2007)

Goldmarie und Pechmarie waren meist zusammen anzutreffen^^


----------



## Vénom (16. November 2007)

Habe 2 Twinks die ich zu jedem Server neu start vor SW "lagere"
ich pulle mir nen wolf relativ weit vor die stadt tore wo ich mich von diesen töten lasse sodas die leichen bis zum nächsten start dort verharen.

Dort sieht man dan folgendes wenn man das Satdt tor verlässt:

Dasopfer

10 meter weiter

Dertäter

solong


----------



## Schamll (16. November 2007)

hab ma 2 allis gesehn die hießen hocus und pocus auch net schlecht ^^


----------



## sko1970 (16. November 2007)

untoter---->Gammelfleish


----------



## mettymarius (16. November 2007)

ich hab mir nen twink mit nem freund gemacht ich heiße:"Oggy und" der andere twink heißt " die kakalarken"


----------



## DenailX (16. November 2007)

Bei uns auf Nethersturm gibbet nen Warri der heißt Ihaudium^^

Lustig oder,Lorille?^^


----------



## Hulk² (16. November 2007)

Moonfaery schrieb:


> Kriege immer Hunger wenn ich Char namens "Pizzabote" treffe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenns ein Ork Schurke war, war ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (16. November 2007)

Mein Mage: Wasserkasten
das Gegenstück: Brötchenbox
Teamname: Wasserbrotkasten


----------



## Dunham (16. November 2007)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> Mein Mage: Wasserkasten
> das Gegenstück: Brötchenbox
> Teamname: Wasserbrotkasten


geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ullstein (16. November 2007)

ich hätte da von mir und meinen freunden:

Oeselbroet
Gultum
Möllen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druppy (16. November 2007)

zwerg Jäger - Überflüssig

taure krieger - milchgesicht


----------



## Avyra (16. November 2007)

ich hab ma im 19er bg gegen 2 tauren krieger gekämpft undzwar hießen die Schwarzwurst und Weißwurst, sind immer zusammen rumgestreunert und ham ordenltich dmg rausgehaun ^^


----------



## kvbz (16. November 2007)

Blackmoore:  Saftschnauze Hässlette

ausserdem lustig:  Bauarbeiter, Baurülps Primitivvieh


----------



## chiefmaster1 (16. November 2007)

Im PVP geshen (lvl19er Twinks waren das)
2 Schurken:  1.Download
                   2.Upload

Tank auf meinem Server:  Zuwiundrauf


----------



## Limpi07 (16. November 2007)

Ich hab nen Tauren Druiden: Miraculicks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (16. November 2007)

Schurke: Ganzleise

Meine Allianz-Mules
N811 Druide: Biotonne
Zwerg Priester: Tofufee
(Die Klassen sind zwar für die Funktion als Mule uninteressant, aber speziell bei der "Biotonne" macht's doch Sinn...)

Mein Horde-Mule (Untoter, männlich): Gelbersack (so schon zweideutig)


----------



## !!Nightlive!! (17. November 2007)

taure: Taurin

dann gab es 2 schurken einer heisst Schnupfen der andere Husten
die waren in einer gilde die hies Krankheiten oda so


----------



## Mighty Muh (17. November 2007)

Taure: Muhviehstar
WL: Dotalot (LMFAO)


----------



## Aramand1337 (17. November 2007)

Es gibt einen PvP Twink auf Ambossar der heisst:

"Twinktdich"

und sein Pet

"Twinktauch"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keeral (17. November 2007)

n Krieger : Tankstelle ^^


----------



## Kiocyn (17. November 2007)

troll schami - schamhaarne


----------



## DenailX (17. November 2007)

Ach ja...wo ich grad was von Twinks lese...

Es gibt Twinks auf Nethersturm....tztz...

Untoter Schurke: Undtot
Tauren Krieger: Aggrokuh
Untote Schurkin: Tôt
und mein Twink heißt Ayumii^^


----------



## Thunderlady (17. November 2007)

nathrezim Nachtelf schurke Kanngarnix ^^


----------



## kaali (17. November 2007)

feardotcom- hexer
Tankhealer- Druide
Tankstelle- Krieger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabiostos (17. November 2007)

Hab mal 2 Menschenpriester gesehn die ne Gruppe gesucht haben: Hausarzt und Dr. House 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ud Schurke: Achtungdolch
Tauren Krieger: DieKuhmachtMu


----------



## BLUEYE (17. November 2007)

tauren jägerin

ninjakuh. und ihr schwein hieß NINJASCHWEIN


----------



## BuzzerBeater (17. November 2007)

Kilami schrieb:


> ein troll jäger,der echt sau dmg raushaute und extrem viel aushielt : "Trollgemacht"



KAnn ich bestätigen echt geiler Name, ich kenn den von Theradras!


----------



## Nirtas (17. November 2007)

ehh entschuldigt mal... was solln des bitte für namen sein?
"Inrüggn" ? Kiddy?

Man braucht nen namen dem nicht jedem Einfällt...

sorry fürs Flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (17. November 2007)

hab mal zwei gesehn (hunter und pala)....

der pala Ah
der hunter Beh
und sein pet Ceh
und sie warn in dem arenateam ah beh und ceh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rotti08 (17. November 2007)

hatte mal nen Priester namens Priestos muste ich aber auf anweisung von blizzard geändert werden. weis der teufel warum ,

hab neulich nen zwergen jäger namens Potz mit pet Blitz gesehn


----------



## xXZaknafeinXx (17. November 2007)

Gestern im Bg gesehen: Donnaknispel, da hab ich doch gleich selbiges gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Krieger - Druffwienix
Mein Jäger - Sebigboss 
Mein Bankchar - Bankfix

Hab wohl doch viel zuviel Asterix gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muradin2 (17. November 2007)

Untoter ---> Shitface (Realm: Nefarian)


----------



## Xxarina (17. November 2007)

hab auf meinen englischen server 2 hordler gesehen( hab die natürlich umgenietet ^^) naja der eine Tauren krieger mit namen Heavymetall und der untote schruke war Hardrock. Die spielten wohl immer zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lustig wenn man die zusamen sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so nachdem : "Schau mal da gibts Heavymetall und Hardrock"  hehe


----------



## Malgorn (17. November 2007)

das einfach wirklich witzige war ein Gnom der im Anzug, der in Eisenschmieder rumgesülzt hat - der hieß Gysi..


----------



## beleth1 (17. November 2007)

lang lebe windfurz, der beste twink der welt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koxy (17. November 2007)

Knochenluder ---> Untote, Mage 
Ferkelsau ----> Taure, Jäger 

Realm Alleria


----------



## Anikin (17. November 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich finde das meiste hier irgendwie nicht lustig...


Ich kenn 2 krieger auf unseren server

Name:Hirnlos und Matschbirne


----------



## aendy (17. November 2007)

Jäger hotzeklotz und sein pet votzenrotz !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kristoff (17. November 2007)

gnom imba 19er schurke ----> LassDichGehn


----------



## Desciath (17. November 2007)

Klofliege (ist ein Hunter) und sein Pet heißt Horscht..
Als ich die Namen in der Arena gelesen hatte konnte ich 30 min (mindestens) nichts anderes mehr machen xD..


----------



## Baumstamm (17. November 2007)

Baumstamm XD
Hab auch mal nen dudu gekillt der fön hieß^^
mfg baumstamm
allianz/destromath


----------



## Hulk² (17. November 2007)

xXZaknafeinXx schrieb:


> Gestern im Bg gesehen: Donnaknispel, da hab ich doch gleich selbiges gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiß nicht wie ich den Rest da weg bekomme aber:
Dein Jäger hab ich glaub ich mal in Shattrath gesehen. War auf Arthas und Horde.


----------



## Einfach (17. November 2007)

Ein hexer auf Proodmooure

Mensch >> Bingut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaoy (17. November 2007)

Muhviehstar <--- Tauren dudu auf Tirion


----------



## Youwontgetme (18. November 2007)

Jo mein Ork Schamie twink heißt schlicht "Machdichweg" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divisor (18. November 2007)

irgend nen Tauren jäger: Panzerfaust

N811 Druide: Bananajoe


----------



## EriCartman12 (18. November 2007)

Troll Schamane : Unbekannt (ist echt so)
Tauren Krieger (glaube ich) : Muuh
Troll Hunter : Sacktreffer


Gruss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightalb (18. November 2007)

spontan : Colafanta & Pet Sprite

Eigener Name eher langweilig:
keine Ahnung von WOW, hmmm .. was spiel ich mal, aja Nachtelfen , Elfen kenn ich, Jäger = nett, so in der Natur, RobinHood Style, prima, so jetzt der Name .. hmmm .. unwichtig, ist ja eh nur so zum testen ... Nightelf .. na ja, bischen was eigenes.. deutsches Wort für Elf ... aja:  Alb (da kommt auch der Albtraum her^^) 
Bingo: Nightalb

Meine Twinks heißen zu Ehren meiner ersten großen Instanz alle : [passende Farbe] + rock. Eismage:  Bluerock, Druide = Greenrock, Priester = Greyrock, usw.


----------



## bl00dstream (18. November 2007)

hatte ma im BG n paar gesehen die hiessen <Halbvoll> und <Halbleer>  und waren in der Gilde "mein Glas ist"

ausserdem haisst n freund von mir(hunter) Heckler und sein pet "Koch"


----------



## Larisius (18. November 2007)

hatte eine Taurenkriegerin, die hieß "Rinderhack", hab sie mit lvl 20 wieder gelöscht und mit Freunden auf nem anderen Server gezockt.


----------



## Thorlan (18. November 2007)

HIER  ... auch ganz nett!


----------



## derpainkiller (18. November 2007)

Lol Thorlan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (18. November 2007)

sind schon feine Namen dabei besonders das mit Kobrille und so xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (18. November 2007)

Nicht so witzig aber bei uns in der Gilde heisst einer "Onkelhorst"


----------



## Garya (18. November 2007)

Mir ist mal ein Orc Krieger begegnet (männlich!!!) der den Namen Hasimausi trug!


----------



## dasGROT (18. November 2007)

Tränkmändäd 

Bankladesch

HUnter:

Hakkl und pet schorsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frost und Feuermage:

Heiser und Kälter

und beste: Drogenbank .. warum?  text im /2er :

"Kein bock mehr Drogenabhänig zu sein? Dann schickt eure _Stoffe_ und _Kräuter_ an Drogenbank , ich werde diese umgehend zerstören"

wurde noch bisse witziger geschrieben aba ich musste echt lolen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gosi (18. November 2007)

Door81 schrieb:


> Alle samt Mal´Ganis Horde&Allianz:
> 
> Gurkenbaum
> Wurstbaum
> ...


Hehe Iwoasned kenn ich der war mal in meiner Gilde.
Bei uns am Server gibts natürlich Chuck Norris. Aber mit vielen ´`^und so ein Zeug: schaut dann so aus inetwa: Chûcknórrîs
/edit: es gibt noch nen auf Mal'Ganis Dudu der "Duzocker" heißt :O Und nen Mensch der Ganismal heißt^^
Is natürlich ein Gnom pvp-Schurke^^.
Und auf Anetheron UD-Krieger: Oaschloch . XD
offtopic:
Auf Anetheron gibts nen UD WL der Todeswahe heißt.(Die NPC`s im UD-Startgebiet heißt Todeswache.....)
Der is mitlerweile schon auf 68 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir währe das peinlich nen char zu zocken desen Name falsch geschrieben ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG Neró


----------



## Kerotan (18. November 2007)

auf meinem server gibts einen UD schurken der "Knüppelkarl" heisst ich fands gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow of War (18. November 2007)

mgh schrieb:


> HI
> 
> an alle die auf Rp spielen;
> hatte mal nen schurken sein name war hinterdir bis level 10 ca.
> ...




Todeswache schlecht machen oder was dir gehts so gut außerdem spiel dann nicht rp kiddy   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jamain (18. November 2007)

horstpeter, eingentlich nix sonderliches, aber auf nem rp-server?^^


----------



## Alchamin (18. November 2007)

und auf meines realm gibts/gabs nen "muffinman"(schurke) und ne "fetteelke(hunter)"
aber auch nen "marcolix"(ja nen dudu^^) und ein "pittbullbunny" hab ich auch schon gesehen
und nen priester namens "sannitöter"


----------



## 1ncredibuLL (18. November 2007)

Tauren deff warri --> Incredibull 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 woher wohl ^^


----------



## dart0r (18. November 2007)

Tauren Schamanin -> Milkapause

Tauren Druide -> Fladen

Untoter Schurke -> Blutsuechtig


----------



## Supagodzilla (18. November 2007)

Lordaeron:

Runningsteak
Muhkuh
Ninjalooter
Reldroh (ja, liest sich rückwärts... n UD Priest )
Bonny & Cleide
Hasipupsi ( n Gnom^^ )

mehr fällt mir im mom auch nicht ein, aber da waren schon einige dabei wo ich nur dachte: omg


----------



## Abividerci (18. November 2007)

Mensch Schurke: Abstecher


----------



## Zuk (18. November 2007)

Ich hab mal nen Nachtelf Jäger gesehen der Camper hiess,sein pet "AWP"
hab mich schlapp gelacht ^^


----------



## Emilbull (18. November 2007)

Mh für n Zwerg würde ich "Presswurst" bevorzugen^^!
Meine Druiden heißt "Eistea"..letztens in OG hab ich dann einen Schamanen gesehen (und mich neben ihn gestellt), der hieß "Lipton"! Wie der sich gefreut hat^^!
Und dann gibts bei uns noch so einen der scheint wohl schon recht lange dabei zu sein, der hat einmal einen Char der heißt "Hauptkuh" dann einen namens "Nebenkuh" und auf der Allianzseite noch "Nebenwarrior" und "Nebenhexer" ^^! Alle 70 wohlgemerkt und gut equipped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf Rexxar btw Spammer N1!


----------



## niggelbagweg (18. November 2007)

Mein Schurke ------ Hausmaischda, paßte dem GM nicht , umbenannt in Redrooster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Jäger ----------HIPDORUNNA (und das auch nur weil HIPHOPRUNNAVUNDEMHAUS zu lang war) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann sah ich mal nen Jäger ---DIEDÄ und sein  Pet------NADDEL

Hat mir gefallen


----------



## Be4Tb0x (18. November 2007)

ein twink von mir heisst Fuckwow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lvl 9 Zwerg Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (18. November 2007)

Be4Tb0x schrieb:


> ein twink von mir heisst Fuckwow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sry aber das ist weder witzig noch genial -.-

selber lustig bzw eher lächerlich find ich sachen wie Glurak Turtok und co^^


----------



## Moriath (18. November 2007)

Auf meinem Server gabs einen der hieß Chaostoaster. Aber der war sehr unzufrieden mit seinem Namen, hatte aber keine Lust mehr nochmal anzufangen. Ich glaub solche Witznamen werden schnell ätzend.


----------



## m@gG0t (18. November 2007)

Pfrodo


----------



## ilundai (18. November 2007)

also ich hab schon gesehen:
zwerg hunter: biernot
zwerg warri: kühlschrank
mensch schurke: unsaw
draenai schamy:Xn (kurz und knaggisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
nachtelf priest:harispilton
und das aller genialste war im 19er bg: ein lvl 11er mage namens BRÜSTE^^
wie kindisch oder eher notgeil muss man sein sich so zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jor.Go (18. November 2007)

der wohl genialste name für einen Blutelfen Magier, Priester oder WL ist Manadurst ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein jäger heißt wicked und des pet sick ^^
aus cs wers net weis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Araquast (18. November 2007)

n guter name für holy pala is noch plattenpapst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denkt drüber nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druppy (18. November 2007)

bei uns rennt ein ork rum der "Arbeitarbeit" heißt.

und ein jäger mit dem namen "überflüssig"- mir stellt sich da die frage:nur ein joke,oder bittere wahrheit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tranodo (18. November 2007)

Huansohn fand ich ganz witzig, weil ich erstmal gegrübelt hab, was das heißen soll^^


----------



## Devilexe (18. November 2007)

gnom krieger ------> ultrataure
Druiden Gilde--> Bündniss Neunzig Grün (so in der art was)

gnomschurke ----> stillakilla
Trollhunter --->needitemz

Gilde TOP GUN --> gildenmeister maverrick 1. offi goose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



shadowpriest --> mindhacker


----------



## Vendroxa (18. November 2007)

Gul'dan Horden Chars wie 
Kräuteronkel
Kühlschrank
Profiangler


----------



## Teave (18. November 2007)

Hab ne taurin gesehn namens Muhlan....find ich süß^^


----------



## Tyyres (18. November 2007)

Druide alli dethcus , name war Tuerzueszieht
Krieger taure , Gulaschsuppe
Mein schurke gnom , pittiplatsch


----------



## beaver1993 (18. November 2007)

hartkäse und weichkäse ...

... ich und ein kumpel beim twinken^^


----------



## beaver1993 (18. November 2007)

hatkäse und weichkäse ...

... ich und ein kumpel beim twinken^^


----------



## Andx (18. November 2007)

ich hab mal nen schamane gesehen der hies siehe sig

wollte n twink auch sonnen schönen namen geben mir fällt aber nix ein


----------



## ^Mike.S (18. November 2007)

Zwei Priester die immer zusammen rumrennen:

Heiltmaganix
Heiltdichfix


----------



## Swiebel (18. November 2007)

Also Entenpups mit Pet Igelfurz fetzt (Proudmoore)

Im PvP fand ich  Einer und Keiner am besten

Einer hat die Flagge ....... Keiner ist gestorben :-)


----------



## Dannie (18. November 2007)

auf meinem Server ( Anetheron) gibt es einen der hat seinen bank char gelevelt
lv 70 schurkce epic equip mit dem namen . Kräuterbank


----------



## Roch (18. November 2007)

ich hab da mal ne frage da wir grad bei namen sind 

ist der name auf nen RP-PVP server erlaubt Flauschy??

Danke im vorraus

MFG Roch


----------



## ChevesieLane (18. November 2007)

wieso msollte flauschy verboten werden? klingt doch süß^^


bei mir auf dem server gisb eenen der heeßt pizzaservice, is glaub ich ein krieger


----------



## Highlight (18. November 2007)

Ich hab mein Mage 'Mikrowelle' genannt fand das iwie passen xD
For the Horde


----------



## Efelion (18. November 2007)

19er pvp schurke allyminator
taure--> imbakuh
trollpriesterin---> healga
orcwarri---> aggrokash
blutelfin ah-char---> tangente


----------



## Ratbusta (18. November 2007)

Krag'jin
19er rogue : Hordekilla 

wie ich meinen pvptwink liebe =)


----------



## Roch (18. November 2007)

naja das ganze war so ich war auf den server und hatte den namen soulcrewer und wollte mit dem in ne  gilde
 und der hat dann gesagt ich sollt ma lieber nen anderen char machen da englische namen auf solchen servern 

verboten sind und ich soll ma jetzt an neuen char machen und dann bin ich auf flauschy gekommen und war ma dann aber auch ned sicher ob er erlaubt is aber danke für die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Roch


----------



## DarkSaph (18. November 2007)

Otakulos schrieb:


> Vonhinten ---> Schurke


Süielst du zufällig auf Vek?

Also ich hatte mal:

Menschen-Warri: Käsestange

Nachtelfen-Hunter: Pommeskrieger

Ein früherer Twink von mir: Sadomasognom

Dann auch noch einen witzigen Gildennamen:

Dei Mudda is mei Epic-Mount(Die Spieler der Gilde wurden allesamt wegen dem Gildennamen gebannt.)


----------



## primary_gore (18. November 2007)

mein char auf Blackmoore: Bieristfein
nen taurentank ebenfalls auf blackmoore: Warsteiner 
ud schurke auch auf blackmoore: Ziemlichfies


----------



## Gartarus (18. November 2007)

Zwergserker


----------



## Raphigo (18. November 2007)

Bei uns auf Perenolde gibts drei Gnome, der eine heisst
Eintopf, der zweite Zweitopf und der dritte Dreitopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt überlegen die ob sie ne Gilde aufmachen wollen xD


----------



## Feltaron_Syndikat (18. November 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Powed mach mal bitte deine Sig kleiner O.o
> 
> Gute Namen die ich grade gesehen habe:
> Artémis
> ...



Falrach, was ne Kreativität. Falrach is der Protagonist in Elfen Licht, nem Buch vom Hennen.


----------



## Acclamer (19. November 2007)

Hab mit 2 RL-Freunden 19er-PvP-Chars gemacht:
1. Endoplasmat
2. Isches
3. Retikulum


----------



## Shirokiri (19. November 2007)

Nen Untoter:

Gammelfleich

aber kA mehr auf welchem Server


----------



## Tehânu78 (19. November 2007)

Den besten Nick hatte ein Krieger den ich in SW traf er hieß NiximKopf ^^


----------



## Braxx (19. November 2007)

Auf Aman'Thul:      Deobodyspray  - wtf? xD


----------



## Organasilver (19. November 2007)

An den Herrn, der seinen Charakter Flauschy nennen will: Du wirst zwar aller Wahrscheinlichkeit mit den GMs keine Probleme kriegen, aber auch nur, weil die kein Plan von Rp-gerechter Namensgebung haben...die Spieler auf Rp-Servern werden dich gnadenlos schneiden und viele werden dich auch melden, aber wie schon gesagt, die gms werden da net viel unernehmen, und wenn du mit damit umgehen kannst, dass dich rp-ler ignorieren, dann kannste dich so nennen.


----------



## Trenixor (19. November 2007)

Also die Namen hier sidn echt mal peinlich und ziehen World of Warcraft nur in den Dreck.Wie Krank muss man sein um sich so einen Char zu erstellen und den dann noch ernsthaft spielen zu wollen?

Das sind doch nur Leute die zu blöd bzw zu faul sind sich eine echten Namen aus zu denken oder die auf jeden Fall auf sich aufmerksam machen wollen weil sie das im Real wohl nicht gebacken bekommen.

Wir spielen hier in einer Fantasy Welt und da soll ein gewisser Flair auf kommen aber solche Boons machen das wieder zu nichte und meinen sie müssen alles wieder ins lächerliche ziehen.

Das zeigt mal wieder das World of Warcraft dadrunter leidet das das Game FSK 12 ist.


----------



## neon1705 (19. November 2007)

auf kult der verdammten gibt es ne tauren krieger rin mit den namen "blödekuh"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der iss für mich immernoch sehr funny


----------



## Heinzitaur (19. November 2007)

Hab heute nen untoten Schurken gesehen (Server Nethersturm), der hieß "Omgwtfurdead"...da musst ich schon 2mal hingucken^^


----------



## Heinzitaur (19. November 2007)

Trenixor schrieb:


> Also die Namen hier sidn echt mal peinlich und ziehen World of Warcraft nur in den Dreck.Wie Krank muss man sein um sich so einen Char zu erstellen und den dann noch ernsthaft spielen zu wollen?
> 
> Das sind doch nur Leute die zu blöd bzw zu faul sind sich eine echten Namen aus zu denken oder die auf jeden Fall auf sich aufmerksam machen wollen weil sie das im Real wohl nicht gebacken bekommen.
> 
> ...




Ja Herrgott, dann spiel doch auf nem RP-Server, da kommen solche Namen net vor denk ich -.-


----------



## Isandrael (19. November 2007)

Auf Thrall:

Untoten Schurken: Rheumakarl

Mal in BG gesehen: Mensch Krieger Namens "Kriegsmofa"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ridla (19. November 2007)

Malygos Horden Schamie  --- Kotztüte


----------



## Haggelo (19. November 2007)

Taurenwarri = GnomImHuf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealWisdom (19. November 2007)

Untoter Schurke: Ihaudinieder
Untoter Hexenmeiser: Imogdinet
Ork Krieger: Ihockdium

Alle in einer Gilde und zusammen in Nethersturm bei der Strumsäule getroffen.


----------



## Lifeleech (19. November 2007)

meine 2 twinks

Supermodel
Imbamodel


----------



## Abianis (19. November 2007)

Server Teldrassil, Allianz:

Nachtelf Jäger: Bumsberze


----------



## Monstergurke-Azshara (19. November 2007)

ich kann euch folgende namen andrehen :>

monstergurke --> schurke
kampfkloß --> orc warri
dosenheilung --> pala
schnorro --> mage ( war mal bank char. )
stecher --> schurke / bankchar  sollte mal lvl 19 pvp dolch schurke werden :x
kuhfladen --> trollpriesterin ( tauren hatten leider keine priester :-/  )


auf irgendeinem server hab ich noch nen female blut11 pala stehen --> kampflesbe

mein bruder hat nen warri mit namen würfelhusten , ps: gebt mal /husten ein ;>


----------



## Kalzo (19. November 2007)

Zwerg Jäger: Terrorjäger Petuhbär/Poohbät und Pussycat


----------



## castaman (19. November 2007)

hab meinen Schurken Conchobair getauft...

na wo sind hier die Rollenspieler die den Zusammenhang herstellen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz


----------



## Hoschie78 (19. November 2007)

Hexenmeister: Vollschatten
Jäger: Treffnix
Draenei-Schamane: Hackedicht  (vermutlich weil blau)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swold (19. November 2007)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Ja Herrgott, dann spiel doch auf nem RP-Server, da kommen solche Namen net vor denk ich -.-




Ob RP Server oder nicht, dies ist ein Rollenspiel, daher empfinde ich auch die meisten hier genannten Namen als unpassend. :-/


----------



## Takkane (19. November 2007)

nethersturm
tauren: milkaman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## melanne (19. November 2007)

Auf Bealgun gibt isn Jäger in meinem 5v5 namens Frosties mit seim Pet "Kellogs"


----------



## Azerak (19. November 2007)

2 Troll Schamanen:
  -Norbert 
  -Dagget
Falls jemanden die Namen bekannt vorkommen: Biber Brüder xP

Hab in einem anderen Spiel die Person: MarthaFocker gesehen... *lol* zu geil xD


----------



## Devildeath (19. November 2007)

Gnom Mage (Skillung Ice) = Bofrostie (war als Gast mit in Kara) Ysera

Untoten Schurke = Binweg
Untoten Schurke = Vonhinten

Mensch Hexenmeister (aus meiner Gilde) = Hirnbrand


----------



## Geibscher (19. November 2007)

ka welcher server. menschen krieger namens Habkamana ^^


----------



## Shannann (19. November 2007)

Deffkrieger - Monstamagnet
FeuerMage - Brennbar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sen jin forever^^


----------



## DeMaddin (19. November 2007)

Hab auf Azshara nen Taurendruiden namens Stieraculix

und ne nette Kombo sind auch mein Zwergenjäger und sein Pet: Ulfbert und Ulfbär ^^


----------



## yorinaga (19. November 2007)

hatte meinen jäger ma "ballerbutze" genannt... war immer nen kracher


----------



## Carnophage (19. November 2007)

bei uns aufmserver horde  ... 

Rasenmäher ( Blutelf )    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fleischsalat ( Taure )   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Teufelskilla (taure ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (19. November 2007)

Streichelzoo-Nachtelf Druide.....
Dustinkst-das gleiche^^


----------



## Tunic (19. November 2007)

Meine Schamanin heißt STIFLERS MOM ^^


----------



## Faulmaul (19. November 2007)

Auf Nethersturm gibts nen WL namens "Sterbehilfe"...
ebenso Nethersturm: Schurke namens "Tusvanhinten"
sry wenn der schon drin sein sollte, Content-Filter blockt mir einige seiten des Threads...


----------



## Abeille (19. November 2007)

Hm ja die Namen sind lustig aber (auch wenn ich jetzt als Spaßbremse gelte) haben auf einem RP-Server überhaupt nichts verloren. So ein Spaßname ist vielleicht mit level 4 noch lustig aber auf level 70 nur noch peinlich.


----------



## Pilsi (19. November 2007)

Immer wieder nett wie manche meinen Ihren eigenen " Einfallsreichtum " preisen zu müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach Dursicht aller Post`s fehlt mir hier ein Nachtelfjäger von Baelgun:

Hakle ( Jäger ) Feucht ( Pet )   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( selbsverständlich ist Baelgun KEIN RP-Server )


----------



## deereper (20. November 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich finde das meiste hier irgendwie nicht lustig...



/sign

mein pala heißt paladesse, hab ich aber hier nicht gepostet weil ich weiß das der name vl "komisch" ist aber nicht zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennt ihr keine echt lustigen namen?


----------



## Woodspirit (20. November 2007)

deereper schrieb:


> /sign



Jup, irgendwie ist das alles mehr als unlustig und kleingeistig. Wobei Streichelzoo für einen Druiden schon lustig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seek (20. November 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich finde das meiste hier irgendwie nicht lustig...



Totally Singed


----------



## Toyuki (20. November 2007)

an meine vorposter wenn ihr euch da so gut auskennt das ihr wisst was lustig ist und was nicht dann schreibt doch mal ein paar lustig namen...
fand einige echt gut

@Kikou das heißt "der" Avatar nicht "das" soweit ich weiß


----------



## MikeMcFly (20. November 2007)

Pi91 schrieb:


> Wer will schon Paracetamol oder Penaten heißen?^^



Ein guter Freund von mir hat einen Char der heißt so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte mal einen Bankchar der Amex hieß, VISA war irgendwie schon vergeben.


----------



## Trayz (20. November 2007)

Strohmy schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Untoten Hexenmeister: Relihporcen
> heist Necrophiler wenn man es umdreht, bis jetzt hat das aber anscheinend noch keiner gescheckt^^
> (Für die die nicht wissen was Necrophiler heist: ´jemand der auf tote steht, Quasie sex mit toten sucht)



alta was ist los bei dir ?? -.- xD


----------



## Katze (20. November 2007)

ein untoter rogue : undtot xD


----------



## Grimmrog (20. November 2007)

Tauren dudu: Katzenkuh
oder Nachtelfen Alchis mit namen wie Basilikum, Melisse usw

@ Trayz die anspielung des necrophilen ging nicht dahin leichen zu schänden, sodnern wohl eher da hin, daß wenn ein untoter mit nem untoten Sex hat, er wohl schon irgendwie nexrophil ist
vertehen mus man ihn eben nur.


----------



## Böbbele1 (20. November 2007)

im handelschannel hab ich mal zwei gesehen die Hallo und Tschüss heißen
Tschüss sagt :Hallo
Hallo sagt :Tschüss


----------



## Delorion (20. November 2007)

castaman schrieb:


> hab meinen Schurken Conchobair getauft...
> 
> na wo sind hier die Rollenspieler die den Zusammenhang herstellen können
> 
> ...



Raidri Conchobair, Aventuriens grösster Schwertheld in der Zeit vor Borbarad... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus dem Pen&Paper-Fantasy-RPG "Das schwarze Auge"

Reicht dir der Zusammenhang so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sedraku (20. November 2007)

Ein Gidlenmember von uns benennt alle seine Charakter nach dem Gleichen schema
er nimmt ein "Der" und hängt einfach seine seine Klasse hinten an, Sprich
Derkrieger, Derschamane...
Unser Gildenspämer hat da einen ähndlichen tick und benennt alle seine chars mit Wörtert die Etwas mit Hüpfen oder hupf zutun haben. Z.B. Gugelhupf, Hupfi, Hüpfchen...


Ansonsten sieht man (zumindest früher mal) auf Malfurion Leute mit dem Namen 
Halbepizza ->glaub das war nen Taure
Milchmage -> ganz sicher nen Taure
einer unsere früheren raidtanks -> Outacontrol


----------



## Dollingo (20. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kenn nen Char der hat sich Frânnz genannt...


----------



## Blechdosenritter (20. November 2007)

MikeMcFly schrieb:


> Ein guter Freund von mir hat einen Char der heißt so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich fänd Palacetamol besser... ^^
bekomm immer Kopfschmerzen wenn ich gegen Palas antreten muss...
geht eigentlich MedezinStudent? fänd ich auch lustig als Preister oder so...
glaub aber chars dürfen nur 9zeivchen oder so haben.. Oder wieviele sind das maximal?


Tauren char wär auch cool:
Taurus... wers nit kennt...
1.Sternbild
2.Geheimbund
3.Was in der IT..Gibt zb Virtuelle Maschinen die Taurus heissen.
4.leiteinisch für Stier


----------



## Chiefmaster (20. November 2007)

auf Teldrassil:

Zwerg Jäger : Schrotbüchse
Pet: Dampfhammer

Mensch Priester: Sternenmann

Mensch Krieger: Bullzai

Mensch Hexenmeister: Grmpf

N11 Schurkin: Rollgardina

Zwerg Priester: Kanalmeister


----------



## Zoliya (20. November 2007)

Mage: Rainerdmg


----------



## Blaubeere (20. November 2007)

Ich hab mal in nem forum den Namen "Ihr"gelesen (weiss nicht ob das jetzt vorgekommen ist).
Kann ich mir noch lustig bei der beuteverteilung vorstellen:  "Ihr bekommt Beute: Leinenstoff"


----------



## Killerbäumchen (20. November 2007)

Ich hab drei Gnom twiks die heißen:
Kaffeautomat
,
Zuckerdose 
un
Milschkanne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2007)

so ich hab da auch noch was^^ jeder der allimania kennt kennt den gnomen mage timmy oder? nun da  hab ich mir mal nen mage erstellt der medihv hies das gefiel blizz aber nich so dolle also umbenennen und weil grad allimania lief hmm einfach tymmy....

merkte erst später das das n großer fehler warxD

normale situation wenn ich ins spiel mit dem komme... gildenchannel...
1
2
3
TYMMÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ
kuckt mal TYMMÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ is da 
Tymmmmmmmmääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää

usw. so geht das einige minuten^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## castaman (20. November 2007)

@ Delorion :

Schön das es hier doch nochn paar leutz gibt die mit Pen&Paper was anfangen können und sich nicht zu fein sind die Enzyclopaedia Aventurica zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz an alle DSAler


----------



## Waro (20. November 2007)

Cuitlahac (= großes stück Scheisse^^)

Edit: Nennt euer Krebs-Pet nicht Lungenkrebs ^^ Zumindest nicht aufn RP-Server, hab stress bekommen ^^


----------



## Köttbullar (20. November 2007)

Also, mir fallen da gleich auf Anhieb 2 Stück auf Kil'jaeden/Horde ein

Frissfuss - Mage
Hämorrhoide - Priester.

und letztens im AV n Taurenkrieger von den Affenjungs INC namens Kuschelbär.... lol^^

Gruß Köttbullar


----------



## Wüschel1 (20. November 2007)

Mein schmane heisst

Wuscheltotem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zolbat (20. November 2007)

Taurenkrieger: Pupsi


----------



## Hunterguntz (20. November 2007)

Epícschlampe ---> Mensch Kriegerin


----------



## Hubautz (20. November 2007)

2 Schurken: "Gier" und "Bedarf"


----------



## Imbachar (20. November 2007)

Alle Leute, die schreiben "Is ja garnicht lustig" 

Lest mal den Namen vom Thread lustige/ GENIALE  Charakternamen

Es mag sein, dass einige von euch die Namen, die hier gepostet werden total scheiße finden!
Die könnens dann ja lassen und müssen nicht noch reinschreiben, wie sinnlos und blöd das hier is

DANKE cu

            MFG Imbachar


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. November 2007)

Pala: Palaschwein
Mensch Hexer: Kuschelweib (thx das du dich mindestens 20 mal von mir hast killen lassen xD)
Schurke: Cutter
Und auch geil finde ich die Namen Für nen Hunter und sein Pet: Badsoul und Goodsoul
(ist zwar net so der hunter brüller aba ich find die passen wenigstens zusammen^^)

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Blink182 (20. November 2007)

Ein männl. Blutelfen Paladin: Analadin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und einen meiner Twinks hab ich Netherpeter (wird Netapeta ausgesprochen) genannt.


----------



## Geibscher (20. November 2007)

ying und yang - hunter und sein pet ^^


----------



## Raminator (20. November 2007)

auf kel thuzad troll mage hieß Dorftrottel^^


----------



## JonasQuinn (20. November 2007)

Dontaskme - Zwergen Schurke
Beef - Tauren Krieger
Sombee - Untote Magierin
Tschisas - Manschen Priester
Kupferfeld - Gnomen Magier


----------



## raptorious (20. November 2007)

undead mage--->salzstange

undead hexer---> käsemesser


tauren warry---> fruchtzwergchen


----------



## Glick (20. November 2007)

2er arenateam (nich ich) 2 schurken namens sinus und kosinus und das team heisst mathematische meister 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raptorious (20. November 2007)

achja und dann gibts da noch eine bloodelf paladina die nennt sich ganz stolz: analia

zusammen mit ihrem freund (bloodelf hunter), analtony sind sie ein perfektes paaar^^


----------



## Alchiemist (20. November 2007)

Schöne Namen zusammenstellung bei 3 Leuten wäre:

Paxi

Lexi

Fixi


Leider noch nicht gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: bitte keine fragen


----------



## Hauaberdrauf (20. November 2007)

Taurenjäger : Klumphuf
sein Pet:        Krücke


na und mein Mainchar "Hauaberdrauf" fürn Pala


----------



## lutka (20. November 2007)

Raefael schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ganz Deiner Meinung, daran ist Blizzard aber auch nicht ganz unschuldig. Wie Du schon sagst sollte WoW eigentlich ein Fantasy Rollenspiel sein, dazu gehört imho aber auch die Möglichkeit sich "richtige" Namen geben zu können.
> ...



omfg! "Zeal Deannor" und "Saint Aristocrates"! muhahaha, haste überhaupt je wow gezockt? leerzeichen sind nich zugelassen. n00b.
übrigäns: ich bin ein zwergen krieger namens nanos. hatte mal n gildenkollegen, der offenbar nach mir mit wow angefangen hatte. er hieß nanus und war zwergen jäger, glaub ich.


----------



## Allianzler (20. November 2007)

Auf meinem Server habe ich mal zwei Dudus gesehen: Häufchen und Klümpchen.... 30 sec später waren sie ein Haufen Klump auf dem Boden des Steinkrallengebirges.... ^^

Und ein Schurke namens MordBIus


----------



## Efelion (20. November 2007)

splen schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass es hier in dem Thread um "Namen" geht ... bei allen Beispielen war noch kein einziger Name dabei ...
> 
> Die Naming Policy hätte sich Blizzard auch getrost sparen können. Wenn ich leute mit so nem Namen an mir vorbeilaufen sehe, muss ich mich immer wieder wundern. Da spielt man ein Fantasy Rollenspiel und hat nicht mal nen Funken Fantasie in der Birne, um sich einen Namen auszudenken. Wirklich arm ...



Fantasie? Auch lustige Namen haben Fantasie! (Die werden auch ausgedacht..)

Und wenn du unter Fantasie einfach nur sinnlos n paar Buchstaben aneinanderreihen verstehst, dass es anständig tönt, dann find ich das auch nich besonders. 

Logisch ises gut wenn man n guten Namen hat, doch sind halt auch schon viele Namen in WoW vergeben, und dann nerft man sich halt immer wieder n neuen auszudenken, wenn der vorherige nicht geht. 

PS: Richtig nerven tun mich die Namen Dùmbèldore oder Gàndâlf, so doofe Nachmacher, die nen schon (sogar doppelt^^) existierenden Namen immer noch kopieren wollen.


----------



## Lewelyen (20. November 2007)

mein lvl orc krieger der momentan als bankchar benutzt wird heißt chuckn als anekdote zu chuck norris


----------



## Lurock (20. November 2007)

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es hier schon drin steht, aber ich habe letztens:

Shakesbeer

getroffen!^^ Das fand ich sowas von geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und eben im bg ist mir "Friedholm" begegnet.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pörves (20. November 2007)

luftschicht is sehrgeil...
dann noch bandbreite und fahrbahn


----------



## Grimdhoul (20. November 2007)

ich hab mal einen Gnom gesehen der Hiess laufmeter ... fand ich witzig ^^


----------



## Seifenblase (20. November 2007)

He he, ich nenn meinen Pala Seifenblase. Am Anfang fand ichs süss, aber nun ja mit der Zeit isses nimmer so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenzini (20. November 2007)

_UI_

A: Ist kein deutscher sondern ein Schweizer... (ich konnte es lesen bin selber einer)

B: Er kennt das Wort Deutsch nicht.

C: Noch nie was von Duden gehört... ^^


----------



## 5nak3 (20. November 2007)

Anaxboliker - feral dudu weiblich
petersilie - ka welche klasse
Anditheke - auch ka


und ich hab noch einen jäger der heisst Jambalaerjoe


----------



## Pioniermanöver (20. November 2007)

Ick hab da auch noch welche!^^
Weiß zwar jetzt nich ob die schon gesehn und hier aufgezählt wurden, aber ick mach mal!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Terrordar: Dranei Jäger - Entstörbör
                           1 Pet - Pioniermanöver       


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
                           2 Pet - Frontaldruck

                 Dranei Schami - Ugdubugdu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in Gilde:     Schneeschuhbanditen

Onyxia: 2 Tauren w/m Druide/Krieger Lollik/Bollik ,sind zwei Brüder (ich mein die Player^^)

und wieder: Taure Schami - Ugdubugdu

und ich hab mal ein gesehn, mit nen Tauren, der sich für "Muhkuh" noch was einfallen lassen hat, den ne "Muhkuh" gabs nich auf den Server! Der hat mal einfach "Mühküh" genommen! Fand ich leicht belustigent!^^     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----++ Weil ersten's, Ansichten sich ändern und zweiten's, ich das darf!! ++----


----------



## oHa510 (20. November 2007)

UD WL - Huserohn

Was wollte er nur schreiben ^^


----------



## Baylandis (20. November 2007)

ich wollt mir ewig schomma nen druiden erstellen mit namen dendrophil...
wer verstehts? ^^
ach und meinen bankchar (weibliche gnom hexe) hab ich liebevoll packeselchen genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

White schrieb:


> Tauren Druide -> Blumentopf ~.~



Solang er brav seine T1 Schultern trägt, passt das doch (8
Mir sind bis jetzt 'Kaufhof', 'Galeria' und 'Auktionsgnom' über den Weg gelaufen, alle in der Gilde 'Wall Street'. Fand ich dann doch irgendwo lustig. 
Und dann gabs einen 'Linkesei', bei der Umbenennung nannte der sich dann 'Rechtesei'. Aber der Zwerg PvP Twink namens Wööhää brachte mich dann doch zum rofln
. 
.
.
. 
Omg. Ich red schon wie die.

Edit: Mir fielen grade wieder Würfelhusten und Kekstüte ein. Letzteres ist/war mein Rosatütü-Gnomen-Hexertwink. Aber auch der Menschenschukre 'Schlacks' hat mich zu einem Schmunzler verleitet.


----------



## DirtyCrow (20. November 2007)

Auf Rajaxx gibts zwei dudus die Schwip und Schwap heißen.

Außerdem heißt unsere Gildenbank (Taure) Kaufhoof.


----------



## derpainkiller (20. November 2007)

kaufhoof WTF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der ist hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skarag (20. November 2007)

Gestern gesehen:

Heil pala aka Heilbombe


----------



## Cador (20. November 2007)

Bei uns läuft ein Bankchar rum der heisst:

WillBRich

der tingelt nur vom Briefkasten zum AH und retour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnor (21. November 2007)

Totemsepp...bin ja mal gespannt ob einer die Klasse errät^^


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (21. November 2007)

Dragolok schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Untoten Magier gesehen der hieß "Bratwurst" wenn er sich auf Feuer spezialisiert passt das doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mist der hat meinen namen geklaut

ps: mein hexenmeister = ApuTheke
      mein jäger = jagtwurst


----------



## lmiyc (21. November 2007)

Hiho ihr alle,

freund von mir: Char Jomann, Pet Nemann
ich fands lustig
Mage: Wasserspender oder Fingerverbrannt
Sry wenns schonam vorkam hab nich den ganzen Thread gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG LMIYC


----------



## Überaal (21. November 2007)

n811 tank: Kninida ...genialer name! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hunter: Bowjob

Alcapowned


----------



## Schnitty (22. November 2007)

WEnn ich mir so die Charnamen durchlese, gut dass ich auf nem RP-Server spiele, klar manche sind lustig, aber in MMORPG steht nunmal RP mit drinn. Ich mags einfach lieber wenn Chars Namen haben die zu ihrer Rasse/Geschlecht passen und auch wirkliche Namen sind^^


----------



## Melcairiel (22. November 2007)

Schurke: Zackpengtot
Bankchar: Kollekte


----------



## ErebosGod (22. November 2007)

Tauren Kriegerin LVL10 : Duftwölkchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olisec (22. November 2007)

die sind irgendwie niocht witzig sondern allesamt dämlcihe wortspiele die selbst auf einem nicht-rp-server die atmossphäre versauen.


----------



## Suberheal (22. November 2007)

Neronis schrieb:


> ITLER - > weiss nicht was für eine Rasse das war, hab es nur im Chat gelesen.



Ich hab ma nen schurken getroffen der hieß:Schlampiene
ich weiss ja nicht was ihr da rüber denkt


----------



## saphyroth (22. November 2007)

Überaal schrieb:


> n811 tank: Kninida ...genialer name!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kninida kenne ich^^ ders voll cool
die anderen beiden namen sind ja genial^^


----------



## Farrek (22. November 2007)

Ich sag da nur::  Klötenpony   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## askarim (23. November 2007)

Hoi!

Hab' g'rad in OG einen orkischen Bankchar mit Namen 'Orctioneer' getroffen  ;-)


----------



## gann1 (23. November 2007)

hallo erstmal,

tauren: klumpfuß/wuschel
nachtelf: baumschmuser
ansonsten einfach mal den char nach seiner rasse und geschlecht benennen wie z.B. weiblicher blutelf: blutelfin 
oder taurin, orc etc.^^

mfg gann


----------



## Solarian (23. November 2007)

Mh, ka, ob es schon gesagt wurd, aber auf Ysera:

Tauren Krieger: Blutwurst
Untoter Irgendwas: Kauknochen

Na ja, und ein bisschen Off-topic: Arena Team: Richter Alexander Damage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (23. November 2007)

Auf Ambossar:

Melkepeter (Taure/Schami)
Drehpause (Orc/Jäger)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GrEEtZ


----------



## olisec (23. November 2007)

ForrestGump schrieb:


> Hab mal nen gnom gesehen der hies
> 
> "lol"
> 
> ...




jaja immer diese gnom jäger...


----------



## Würmchen (23. November 2007)

also meine chars:

70er Zwerg Krieger: Bossi
70er gnome mage: würmchen
70er Zwerg priester Ill (engl. krank)
70er n811 Jäger: hood Pet : Robin
70er Gnome Schurke: So
70er Paladin: Benseni (türk. Ich dich)
36er Druide: Pfötchen
15er gnome Hexer: Däsloch
10er Schami :Oh

und nen namenshalter Longjohn


----------



## stig83 (5. Juni 2010)

warn schon nette sachen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann ma zu meinen geistigen auswüchsen...

draenei Jägerin : UweNachDerOp mit pet: OpReste (am besten natürlich mit na schlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Gnom Schurke : Kniebeisser

Tauren Krieger : Stutenandy \
 	> Anlehnung an "Der letze Lude"
Tauren Schamie: Stullenandy /

Bankchar: Binnetbillig, Fizzibubbele

nochn guter Insider is: Wolowizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Überaal schrieb:


> Alcapowned



Wenn schon Alcapwn


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (5. Juni 2010)

stig83 schrieb:


> warn schon nette sachen dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



threads von 2007 ausgraben und dann noch nichtmal witzige namen posten eher nur armseelig...


----------



## White_Sky (5. Juni 2010)

Bullschit (oder so) männlicher Taure


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> threads von 2007 ausgraben und dann noch nichtmal witzige namen posten eher nur armseelig...



Soll er einen neuen eröffnen?... Besser als noch einen Thread mit dem selbem Thema zu haben...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogarn (5. Juni 2010)

Taure: gnomamhuf


----------



## Azuran (5. Juni 2010)

das meiste sind für mich einfach keine namen , sondern mehr gewollt als gekonnt ^^


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (5. Juni 2010)

Auf meinem Server (Garrosh) 

Blutelfepala ----- IchNixTanken
oder hunterpte von nem kumpel ------ FrissDas


----------



## Buutze (5. Juni 2010)

war letztesn mit meiner hexe twiken, da kamen zwei gnom schurken namens "hinz" und "kunz" und haben mich bestimmt 10mal zerfetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palladin (5. Juni 2010)

ähm, da muß ich jetzt mal für mich selber sprechen,
3 twinks von mir:
gnom-schurke: schlagbohrer
gnom-krieger:  stahlbohrer
n11-priester:   holzbohrer

(die letzten beiden auf einem im moment inaktiven zweit-acc)

jäger: ichwarsnicht
pet: ichwars


----------



## toast. (5. Juni 2010)

Pwnyxia


----------



## Flowersun (5. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab mit meiner Kolegin mal n Duo erstellt namens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Tik und Tok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (5. Juni 2010)

Rindeastwøød. 
best.


----------



## Nexus.X (5. Juni 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> threads von 2007 ausgraben *und dann noch nichtmal witzige namen* posten eher nur armseelig...


Das trifft auf 95% der Namen hier zu. Die Kombinationen aus 2 Chars oder Hunter und Pet sind da meist noch die passendsten.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Witzig kann man sehen wie man will. Man soll hier Namen posten die man SELBST witzig findet, ob ihr sie dann witzig findet hängt von euch ab.


----------



## Timdertaylor (5. Juni 2010)

Bei uns auf dem Server nennt sich ein Paldin "Buffdaddy"!


----------



## DarkerO (5. Juni 2010)

PvP Schurke: Dachabdagger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (5. Juni 2010)

Beste Namen sind immernoch Niemand und Keiner (hatten wir mal im rnd raid)
"ok Leute Niemand tankt und Keiner Heilt ihn"


----------



## Davidoni (5. Juni 2010)

2 Schurken, Ritsch Ratsch von der Gilde Reißverschluss, war ne 2 man 19er pvp gilde zu bc zeiten =)


----------



## flander1974 (5. Juni 2010)

Also meine 2 lieblingnamen sind:

1. Mullebulle
2. Krawallmutti


----------



## Bluebarcode (5. Juni 2010)

onehitler (wurde dann aber verboten)


----------



## KickX (5. Juni 2010)

bei uns auf male hab ich ma einen gesehn der/die hieß Prügelpetra,da musst ich leicht schmunzeln.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juni 2010)

Find vieles auch nicht lustig, liegt wohl daran das ich aus diesen "boah ich find alles so cool" pupatären Alter raus bin. Viele dieser Namen sind einfach nur erbärmlich und zeigen wie wenig Fantasie doch viele Spieler haben. Deswegen spiel ich doch lieber auf einem Rollenspiel-Realm, wo es zwar auch diese Deppen gibt, jedoch ich im Recht bin wenn ich mich darüber aufrege. Dort finde ich dann wenigstens noch erwachsene und reife Menschen die sich wenigstens richtige Namen geben, und keine Bezeichnungen. Bezeichnungen sind keine Namen, da kann mir keiner was anderes erzählen.

P.S.: Gut, "Niemand" und "Keiner" sind witzig, da sie kreativ und fantasiereich sind. In Sätzen bilden sie richtige Verwirrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dennoch sind Namen wie "Itler", "Bullschit" oder "Hindadir" einfach nur unkreativ, langweilig und kindisch.


----------



## NoxActor (5. Juni 2010)

Draenei Shami --> Sonzufall


----------



## Duselette (5. Juni 2010)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> onehitler (wurde dann aber verboten)



warum wohl? und nein, der Name ist auf gar keinen Fall witzig...


----------



## NoxActor (5. Juni 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> warum wohl? und nein, der Name ist auf gar keinen Fall witzig...



Also genial find ich den schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hart.


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. Juni 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Find vieles auch nicht lustig, liegt wohl daran das ich aus diesen "boah ich find alles so cool" pupatären Alter raus bin. Viele dieser Namen sind einfach nur erbärmlich und zeigen wie wenig Fantasie doch viele Spieler haben. Deswegen spiel ich doch lieber auf einem Rollenspiel-Realm, wo es zwar auch diese Deppen gibt, jedoch ich im Recht bin wenn ich mich darüber aufrege. Dort finde ich dann wenigstens noch erwachsene und reife Menschen die sich wenigstens richtige Namen geben, und keine Bezeichnungen. Bezeichnungen sind keine Namen, da kann mir keiner was anderes erzählen.



/ganz großes sign


----------



## huladai (5. Juni 2010)

Ambushador schrieb:


> Taurenkrieger: Frankthetank
> 
> Trollschaman: Breitgekifft
> 
> ...



ka was daran genial oder witzig sein soll.

mir gefällt Trollvottel ganz gut (selbstverständlich nur für Trolle)


----------



## Gerger (5. Juni 2010)

Den einfallsreichsten und fantasievollsten Charakternamen den es gibt hat mein Krieger =D


----------



## legammler (5. Juni 2010)

ich hatte mal einen sehr sympatischen lvl 19 mensch krieger den ich  "Crypto" nannte   und dann iwann hatte ich post in der stand das sie meinen name aufgrund von urheberrecht ändern mussten und so wurde aus meinem nette warri  ein "Cryptoh"

nich direkt lustig aber im allgemeinen weil es irgendwie komisch war xD


----------



## NoxActor (5. Juni 2010)

Gerger schrieb:


> Den einfallsreichsten und fantasievollsten Charakternamen den es gibt hat mein Krieger =D



Und wohl auch der lustigste aller Chars. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gz zu deinen imba Sockeln <3


----------



## N0zz (5. Juni 2010)

Otakulos schrieb:


> Vonhinten ---> Schurke



meinste auf frostwolf den troll?


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (5. Juni 2010)

Kuhlman -> Taure


----------



## dudubaum (5. Juni 2010)

mage kühlschrank


----------



## Asperita (5. Juni 2010)

Derdickehuan -> 19 hunter PvP twink


----------



## lolGER61095 (5. Juni 2010)

Schurkolade


----------



## Captain Jack (5. Juni 2010)

hmm ein Hexer nennt sich totentöter


----------



## Maredan (5. Juni 2010)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich finde das meiste hier irgendwie nicht lustig...



...was soll man dazu sagen?  schade??

naja wie auch immer...schade..^^

meine favoriten sind: rogue:             wobinich
                      mage:              faceroll
                      paladin(weiblich) :paladina (kult halt)

und natürlich das nonplusultra:
                      blutelfin (priest):barbie


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2010)

mein Pala heist Würzig


----------



## SPL1FFSTAR (5. Juni 2010)

Dalinga schrieb:


> Dalvengyr ?


terrordar


----------



## Anpalar (5. Juni 2010)

Dreanei Hunter = Andyderblaue

Mensch Paladin = Goilerbock

Tja man sollte sich manchmal zwei mal überlegen bevor man sich aus ner Schnapslaune nen Namen aussucht^^


----------



## Jestersjake (5. Juni 2010)

Auf Frostmourne gibts 2 Zwerge die nennen sich Zuckerbrot (Paladin) und Peitsche (Hunter)^^ Sind glaub ich immer zu zweit unterwegs


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. Juni 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> hmm ein Hexer nennt sich totentöter


Echt ? Auf Ulduar gibt oder gab es mal ein DK, der sich so nannte. Und der Name war Programm. Konnte nix, Null Klassenverständnis, ein Paradebeispiel dafür warum DKs einen schlechten Ruf haben.


----------



## Allexiella (5. Juni 2010)

Habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, falls es schon jemand erwähnt hat -> sorry.

Irgendwie geht das ganze gerade an mir vorbei...

Was ist denn bitte daran lustig?? WOW ist ein FANTASY-Spiel....und dann so selten dämliche Namen.

*flache Hand vor die Stirn schlägt*


----------



## Kezpa (5. Juni 2010)

ne kleine gnomin die mückenstich hieß fand ich einfach nur süß^^


----------



## altermeinnameistvergeben (5. Juni 2010)

zwerg pala namens warze, bissel stumpf aber ich musste trotzdem schmunzeln


----------



## Celenia (5. Juni 2010)

Tauren Jäger -> Vorsicht, sein pet -> Bissig

Aber mein Liebling ist und bleibt "Eierbeißer" ein Orc Krieger, dem ich mal im BG begegnet bin


----------



## wonder123 (5. Juni 2010)

meine favorit bin ich selber mit

Zwergpaladin: Taurenpresse
Taurenkrieger: Gnompresse


----------



## Failadin (5. Juni 2010)

Bei uns auf Mannoroth: Gnom Hexerin, Fistme
Den Namen fand ich schon echt lustig ;D


----------



## Felix^^ (5. Juni 2010)

hunter: Ichwarsnicht pet: ichauchnicht


----------



## Bacarus (5. Juni 2010)

Auf Malganis:

Mensch Warry: Lustmolch
Dranei Schami: Helmfred
Mensch Pala: Notarzt


----------



## Latharíl (5. Juni 2010)

gnomenhexer: lockybalboa; marcmadlock

es gab da auch mal einen benafflock, aber der hat aufgehört glaub ich..waren alles gnomen hexer von der gleichen gilde


----------



## Hordenfeind Nr.1 (5. Juni 2010)

Hab mal n Hunterpet gesehen das den Namen iPhoneDpsApp trug ^^

Ich hab mich nicht mehr halten können ^^ XD


----------



## Élva von der Horde (5. Juni 2010)

paladin (allianz wahrscheinlich mensch): "Ladegerät"
mh... liegt vllt nur an mir aber ich finds lustig ;-)


----------



## Novane (5. Juni 2010)

Zaubersocke fand ich cool xD


----------



## xlemos (5. Juni 2010)

Paladin = Palette 
Hunter = BogenBernd
Schami = TotemToni


----------



## Riotofrats (5. Juni 2010)

3 Pvp Gnomschurken: Tick Trick und Track
Paladin: Analadin


----------



## Philine (5. Juni 2010)

im Pvp gesehen 

Dorfmatratze - Schurke
Drknödel-Krieger
Hupe- Schamie
Fusshupe- Schurke


----------



## Vanilecornet (5. Juni 2010)

Apfeltorte und Shoggitorte xD sind meine twinks


----------



## DenniBoy16 (5. Juni 2010)

verweise auf meine signatur ... ich schaue wohl zuviel stargate xD


----------



## Ifrit8820 (5. Juni 2010)

In der Arena begegnet 

Heal Dudu: Brennholz + Fire Mage Feuerzeug Teamname Kamin

Und dann wär da noch unsere Holypriest namens Jungfrau ( BTW ich finde jeder Raid sollte eine haben )


----------



## Falrak (5. Juni 2010)

Tauren Krieger: Laßmiranda


----------



## EPoker (5. Juni 2010)

2 WEF Chars von mir und nem Kumpel
2 Mages - einer Frost einer Feuer
Schmelzor und Friezor
War ein Tribut an den besten Mage auf dem Server... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (5. Juni 2010)

Zwerg = Bierbart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Juni 2010)

Taurendruide > Muhtant


----------



## mICEta (5. Juni 2010)

mein schamane heilt unter dem namen Trollstoy und die taube des todes verbreitet angst und schrecken als Kuhbacca. leider ist die priesterin eine ziemliche Heilsuse.


----------



## Achhieles83 (5. Juni 2010)

Mein Gilden Kollege musste sein char namen mal ändern als nahme kommte raus Trifftnix / Jäger.

Das lustige daran wahr , Mein Jäger Headshót ergo wir beide standen arathi Folglich gab es dies zu lesen wenn wir neben einander standen. 

Headshót - Trifftnix finde ist schön ein kleines lächeln wert .
Allein der Tatsache her da dies nicht bewusst gemacht wurde.

Mfg Achhi.


----------



## xxardon (5. Juni 2010)

mensch mage : harry dotter ^^


----------



## Aki†A (5. Juni 2010)

gibts den keine neuen interessanten threads mehr das man ständig 3 jahre alte threads in forenticker packen muss??

und mal so BTW


Lorille schrieb:


> Ich finde das meiste hier irgendwie nicht lustig...


----------



## Tamîkus (5. Juni 2010)

untoter : crapidead

gnom: Taurentanpon


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Juni 2010)

Aki†A schrieb:


> gibts den keine neuen interessanten threads mehr das man ständig 3 jahre alte threads in forenticker packen muss??



und wen bitte interessier wie alt der thread ist? es gibt auf der ganzen welt kaum etwas was egaler ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (5. Juni 2010)

Ein PvP-Twink aus älteren Zeiten: Klick


----------



## Metalone (5. Juni 2010)

Mein Blutelfpala - Bözeälf


----------



## NoxActor (5. Juni 2010)

Taure --> Cowlumbo


----------



## jullip (5. Juni 2010)

gnom hexenmeister lilpain verstehn aber wohl nur die die auch amerikanischen hip hop hören kommt von lil wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (5. Juni 2010)

Aki†A schrieb:


> gibts den keine neuen interessanten threads mehr das man ständig 3 jahre alte threads in forenticker packen muss??


Wenn man nen neuen macht:
OloL SuFu ftw!!!!!einself11 bannTE plx srsly <.<
Und wenn man in nem alten postet dann wird geflamt dass er zu alt ist Oo

Ok in threads wie "patch 2.0 kommt morgen" zu posten ist sinnlos aber solche threads zu pushen ist nicht schlimm.


----------



## The Reptil (5. Juni 2010)

mein zwergen hunter twink

Hopfennase
pet
Mebiteyou


----------



## Obsurd (5. Juni 2010)

einer der lool heist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder das beste : nen Priester der Geiler heist und er ist heiler ^^ hat noch auf dem i oder und e so zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Steht manchmal im /2 Suchen guten geiler am besten mit heal skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (5. Juni 2010)

getreidegerda


----------



## Tefunas (5. Juni 2010)

Palataure: Holymuh


----------



## nachtwalter (5. Juni 2010)

Mein Pala: Niemand - tankt und heilt, also ist er faktisch immer am Wipe Schuld


Taurenkrieger: Gnompresse
Gnommagier: Taurentampon

und letztens im BG nen hunter gesehen: Igotu - Petname: Ikillu


----------



## Captain Jack (5. Juni 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Echt ? Auf Ulduar gibt oder gab es mal ein DK, der sich so nannte. Und der Name war Programm. Konnte nix, Null Klassenverständnis, ein Paradebeispiel dafür warum DKs einen schlechten Ruf haben.



Nein der is nicht mehr XD, jetzt nennt sich ein Hexer so.
Aber klar ich kannte den DK, Teufelsauge und ein anderer DK haben wohl seine position übernommen, er ist der Grund das die anderen DK auf unserem Server so einen schlechten ruf haben. Ok ich gebe es zu ich bin auch einer fahre streng nach rota weil ich nix anderes ausprobiert habe/gefunden habe aber dennoch wipe ich die Gruppe nicht sinnlos XD.
BTW kennst du Yoshi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leikath (5. Juni 2010)

also mir ist mal ein N811 Priester im bg untergekommen : Dirtydetlef fand es in dem moment sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (5. Juni 2010)

Abiturensohn"""""


----------



## PlayerS (5. Juni 2010)

Also ich fand den Namen ziemlich witzig


Tauren Druide - Bärenmarke


----------



## SwordStrike (5. Juni 2010)

Auf Frostwolf Allianz <Obiflockenobi> wenn ich mich recht erinner. Der ist immer in den /1 Chats in den Raid inis und schreibt die ganze Zeit da rum, hat der früher in Naxx gemacht und macht es jetzt in ICC =D Kommt glaube ich von Obi Wan Kenobi


----------



## Izara (5. Juni 2010)

bei uns gibt's ne Priestitute ^^ verhält sich allerdings im /2 auch wie eine *whistle*


----------



## Izara (5. Juni 2010)

nachtwalter schrieb:


> Mein Pala: Niemand - tankt und heilt, also ist er faktisch immer am Wipe Schuld
> 
> 
> Taurenkrieger: Gnompresse
> ...



*tränenlach* gott, ist das geil XD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Juni 2010)

"Üüääh" > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowz124 (5. Juni 2010)

Taure = Rindeastwood


----------



## Wutprobe (5. Juni 2010)

Spontan fällt mir da nur der Untote Mage auf Frostwolf ein der sich "Apfeldieb" nennt muss immer lachen wenn ich an ihm vorbei laufe ^^

oder auch der gute alte "Aplausclaus" auch Frostwolf Untoter Mage : )


----------



## Janica-Damira (5. Juni 2010)

Falrak schrieb:


> Tauren Krieger: Laßmiranda



hab mal ein Hexerpärchen gesehen.... Sie hieß Lassmiranda, und er: Dennsiewillja ^^


----------



## Mediana (5. Juni 2010)

Taurin: Muhkuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juni 2010)

schurke : Zewa als ich ihn gefragt hab wieso meinte er Zewa critt und weg xD


----------



## Zangor (5. Juni 2010)

Euskipeuski schrieb:


> ich würde nen Jäger Euski und sein pet Peuski nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Find ich lustiger wie einer der sich Teewurst, Kaffeekanne oder sonstwie nennt.



Janica-Damira schrieb:


> hab mal ein Hexerpärchen gesehen.... Sie hieß Lassmiranda, und er: Dennsiewillja ^^



Stammt von Barts Telefonstreichen bei Moe


----------



## Beka (5. Juni 2010)

Zorkal schrieb:


> btw:Es gibt 17 Charaktere mit dem Namen Zorkal.
> 3 von mir 14von anderen Leuten.
> Ärgert mich irgendwie wo ich angefangen habe war mein Name einmalig.



als ich zu BC release meinen pala Kaffeetasse erstellt habe war der auch noch einmalig, nun schau mal ins arsenal :-(

übrigens kann ich noch Teeglas (magier) oder Grünerkaktus (dudu) anbieten^^


----------



## Janica-Damira (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich mir anschau, wer hier grad so liest..... Killadelphia..... find ich irgendwie lustig^^


----------



## Tremaine01 (5. Juni 2010)

Ich fand "Deadlef" fürn Todesritter recht klasse.


----------



## Kindgenius (5. Juni 2010)

Gestern ein Arkanmage gesehen, der hieß Pikachu. Musste schon bisschen schmunzeln.


Mein Liebling wird immer noch ein Krieger im BG sein, der "Footjob" hieß. Haha ich hab nicht mehr eingekriegt xD Hab mich dann freiwillig wegbatschen lassen.


----------



## fereman (5. Juni 2010)

hmmmmmm also  ich hab selber so komische namen.meine hexe hies damals britneyfears und mein mage heist knotenfurz:-)


----------



## steven9797 (5. Juni 2010)

Die besten Namen überhaupt!:

Schurke:Shádòwrógúê
Todesritterkmástêr
Jäger:Húntâfántà

Bessere Noobnämen fallen mir nicht ein. 

Editer Name meines Kriegers will ich nicht verraten der ist seit 1,5 Jahren einmallig im Arsenal.


----------



## gehix (5. Juni 2010)

Auf Nera'thor
Tauren Krieger Tank = Softice


----------



## Treebeard (5. Juni 2010)

Auf den Schlachtfeldern läuft ja so manches herum. Hier mal eine klitzekleine Auswahl von den Screenshots der letzten Monate:

## Jäger
Spatzelsche
Blubberbernd
Radler
Jabberwoggy

## Krieger
Jumbowumbo
Tutsweh
Kloppdenkopp
Drummbumm
Painkiller
Crustycheese
Käptnhero
Chucknorris - War nicht der Echte! So oft wie der gestorben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gummibärli

## Warlock
Püffelchen
Unerbittlich
Dieseuche
Stinkerwuzz

## Druide
Grünerdaumen
Laubfrosch
kampfteddy

## Mage
Knuffel - OMFG! I killed Knuffel!
Rüdiger
Sams
Kudlemudle
Zündelgimp
Herzbube
Turmfrisur
Müderhund

## Paladin
Klobürster
Habischwaffe
Nichtskönner - Tja, der Name sagt schon alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Faustkeil
## Priester
Totalblau

## Todesritter
Leichenheinz

## Gildennamen 
Renn weiter ich drop nix
Wipe with a smile
OMFG Icecreamtruck brb
Dial M for Murloc
Hau mich und ich log um
Knights Who Say Ni
Schleichwerbung
Arbeitsamt Eckenthal
Im WC brennt noch Licht
Doll House
Die Allesquester
Die Gummibärenbande


----------



## TMSIDR (5. Juni 2010)

zwergen-pala namens: Rasenschmuck
troll-schurke: Badesalz


----------



## Zhiala (6. Juni 2010)

Ork-Schamanin <Kleinesübel> mit Tauren-Druide <Großesübel>
Jäger <Belshirash> mit weißem Pet <Firun>
Hexenmeisterin <Belhalhar>
Tankpala <Haumichdoch>
Untote ohne Augen <Krähenfraß>
<Tollertroll> und <Trolljawoll>
<Mamamojo>, Troll Schamanin
<Kräftigaua> Ork Krieger der seinem Namen Ehre macht auch wenn er noch nicht hoch ist^^

Namen gibt es viele und ich hab schon sehr viele gute gesehen aber ich kann sie mir nicht merken^^ immer wenn ich meine mir einen Namen mal besonders einprägen zu müssen vergesse ich ihn ganz sicher


----------



## Hêksa (6. Juni 2010)

Nachtefen hunter: Hansmitpet
und das pet hiessetmithans


----------



## Beloc (6. Juni 2010)

Mir persönlich gefiel eine Menschenpriesterin auf Nazjatar sehr gut

Ally Mc Heal^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (6. Juni 2010)

genauso peinlich sind die fanboys die Namen von ihren "Vorbildern" übernehmen.
z.B. Icematikx, Athenelól, Kungen,


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (6. Juni 2010)

2 warris auf nethersturm:

latschenpaul,
petertreter.

sind zwar fragwürdige namen, aber immerhin können se spielen^^


----------



## Zroxx (6. Juni 2010)

Otakulos schrieb:


> Vonhinten ---> Schurke



Is der Schurke zufällig auf Madmortem?^^


Zwerg Priester: Selchei
Gnom Magierin: Nasowas 

Gildenname: Desperate Houswipes  <<< den find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zroxx (6. Juni 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> mensch mage : harry dotter ^^




 Der Name wär für Hexer ausgezeichnet xD


----------



## Dragon02031987 (6. Juni 2010)

Pi91 schrieb:


> Wer will schon Paracetamol oder Penaten heißen?^^



naja auch wenn dus net glaubst aber auf shattrath gibts ein der heißt Paracetamol klasse und rasse hab ich ka hab mich aber weggehaun als ichs gelesen hatte xD

hunter auf shatt Mietzenjäger^^
taurendruidin auf garrosh heißt Magicmouh^^
oder pala heal namens Healnix^^


----------



## PlayerS (6. Juni 2010)

Treebeard schrieb:


> Auf den Schlachtfeldern läuft ja so manches herum. Hier mal eine klitzekleine Auswahl von den Screenshots der letzten Monate:
> 
> ## Jäger
> Spatzelsche
> ...



genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Russelkurt (6. Juni 2010)

Mein Hexenmeister heißt Heisenberg. Vonwegen Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation und Leute beschwören und so. Meistens verstehen den nur die Trekkies (siehe Heisenbergkompensator bei Wikipedia)...


----------



## Krezton (6. Juni 2010)

Jäger Harry pet Toto  für alle die es nicht kennen ist eine fernsehserie auf sat 1 glaube ich geht um 2 bul . . . ähh polizisten


----------



## Hellshui (6. Juni 2010)

Druide = Shizoephren xD Eine Kuh die Eule spielt xD


----------



## Nylbig (6. Juni 2010)

Herzinfucked

Opferlan

^^


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juni 2010)

Gab ma n Pala der hiess Esodaloc.
.btw hilft lesen rückwärtS

Achja und siehe Signatur...


----------



## Kagaru (6. Juni 2010)

Schurke ---> Schurkolade

Heute im bg gesehen fand den namen gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menakar (6. Juni 2010)

ich hab mal einen Tauren gesehen der hieß *Muuhviehstar*

sehr lustig ^^


----------



## niggelbagweg (6. Juni 2010)

Schurke --> Caipiranha

Pala --> ichwarnedose

Hunter --> Smiss 	Pet--> Wessen
Hunter--> Lipton 	Pet--> Eistee

Hexe--> AuaamFinger
Hexer --> IchtudirWeh


----------



## Tribble1701e (6. Juni 2010)

Ein Kumpel und ich hatten zu Classiczeiten Lust was beklopptes zu machen, also haben wir uns Lvl 1 Nachtelfen erstellt und sind bis zu den Ruinen von Ahn'Quiraj gelaufen (naja, streckenweise durch gestorben)

Er einen Druiden namens "Prîest", ich einen Priester namens "Dûdû".


----------



## Rappi (6. Juni 2010)

Menakar schrieb:


> ich hab mal einen Tauren gesehen der hieß *Muuhviehstar*
> 
> sehr lustig ^^



Da kenne ich noch den Muhtant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desperad (6. Juni 2010)

Sadomasika (UD Schurke)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alhazred (6. Juni 2010)

Welche mir spontan noch einfallen, sind


Taure: Muhviehstar
Schurke: Dublutest


----------



## Taknator (6. Juni 2010)

ein gnom mit dem namen Ichmagtauren in der gilde schmecken wie Hühnchen kommt auch gut^^


----------



## Izara (6. Juni 2010)

Kagaru schrieb:


> Schurke ---> Schurkolade
> 
> Heute im bg gesehen fand den namen gut
> 
> ...



der war nicht zufällig von Anub? ^^ seh den ständig vorm AH XD


----------



## Sordura (6. Juni 2010)

Kurtkuhbain...
Hartzfear


----------



## Ulgoth (6. Juni 2010)

Lootwig
Lootmilla
Darthraider
Lederlumpi

Mehr fällt mir grad net ein (selbst ausgedacht, obwohls die sicherlich schon irgendwo gibt).


----------



## bexxter83 (6. Juni 2010)

Auf unserem Server gibt es einen Hordemage, der ständig gankt und auch dafür bekannt ist, namens Pitchfork. Letztens sah ich einen Char (Ally), der hieß Pitchfuck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fand ich schon sehr lustig, der wurde wohl sehr oft gegankt^^


----------



## gando66 (6. Juni 2010)

Jäger
Char: Bobder
Pet: Baumeister

Hexer
Feareck


----------



## Yveri1985 (6. Juni 2010)

hab wio mal nen kleinen maennlichen gnom-feuer-mage namens "bradcritt" angetroffen ,


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Juni 2010)

Druide auf Blackmoore : "Blähpansen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furballvie (6. Juni 2010)

Gnomen Mage: Eiszäpfchen
N811 Jägerin: Jägerrette
Gnom (Klasse unbekannt): Kleinvieh
Gnom Krieger: Plattenmeter
Gnom Hexer: Hexameter
Gnomen Schuken: Aglio Oglio
Zwergen Jäger: Friedsieg, Pet: Boy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richtigsteller (6. Juni 2010)

Ambushador schrieb:


> Taurenkrieger: Frankthetank
> 
> Trollschaman: Breitgekifft
> 
> ...




Tauren (w): Lendchen
Schurk: Falscherfuchs

Ich würd mir gern nen weiblichen Ork machen und sie Schabracke nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal ne Ork Schurkin mit Namen "Senna" gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RiplexPP (6. Juni 2010)

Hanfbauer


----------



## Tarjana (6. Juni 2010)

Aus lauter Langeweile hab ich mit 2 Kumpels beschlossen, einen Druiden hochzuspielen.
Rausgekommen ist dabei :
Ahôrnchen Tank/Heal
Bhôrnchen Tank
Chôrnchen Katze/Heal

Hörnchenbande FTW!!!


----------



## Nyan (6. Juni 2010)

Finde den namen "Jemand" immer wieder gut oder "unbekannt"


----------



## Tinkerballa (6. Juni 2010)

bei uns aufm real gibts ne gilde die heißt "alt ef fear" find ich auch lustig^^


----------



## NoxActor (6. Juni 2010)

N811 Jägerin --> Überschuss   
Zwerg Jäger -->  Landjäger


----------



## NoxActor (6. Juni 2010)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> bei uns aufm real gibts ne gilde die heißt "alt ef fear" find ich auch lustig^^




Onyxia?


----------



## Hex (6. Juni 2010)

Nen Jäger mit dem Namen - Emanick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liest man erst nick und geht wieder zum n und liest nach links bekommt man den namen... Nickname^^


----------



## Eyatrian (6. Juni 2010)

Hex schrieb:


> Nen Jäger mit dem Namen - Emanick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMG wie kommt man auf sowas?^^





Mein Beitrag:

Unbeknannt


----------



## axela (6. Juni 2010)

Gnom -> Zweikäsehoch


----------



## Problembeere (6. Juni 2010)

n Hexer namens Feardotcom ^^


----------



## Yalis (6. Juni 2010)

neulich mit deinem Druiden "Dududude" in einer Ini gewese

und bei mir in der Gilde gibts nen Hunter "Saftschubse" mit nem Pet namens "Lufthansa"


----------



## Shocknorris (6. Juni 2010)

Schamane - Shocknorris
Todesritter - Runenrudi
Bankchar - Obibankenobi


----------



## Rhyouna (6. Juni 2010)

Hab letztens einen Todesritter mit dem Namen "Dkdent" gesehen. Den fand ich richtig cool, mal ne Abwechslung zu dem Árrthàs,Lîchkíng und Déafnéigt -Gedöns, was man sonst liest.


----------



## Elyt (6. Juni 2010)

Jäger: Treffer

Pet: Kritisch


----------



## Rasalas (6. Juni 2010)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine Gnomin gesehen, die den Namen "Stöpsl" trug. Ich hatte danach nen Grinskrampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(vor etwa einem Jahr habe ich einen Namen gesehen, der in etwa einem normalen, weiblichen Namen entsprach. Nur, dass der Sinn im Spiel fantastisch passte. Leider habe ich ihn vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Meine Priesterin habe ich Obirah genannt :> ...naa wer kommt drauf? Haribo, nur andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und "stolz" bin ich auf den Namen meines Druiden. 
Ich bin von Sternzeichen Löwe, und Druiden können sich ja bekanntlich in Katzen verwandeln(Löwe -> Katze).
Im Sternenbild des Löwen trägt der(oder ein) Stern, der den Kopf darstellt den Namen Rasalas und so habe ich dann auch meinen Druiden genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TMSIDR (6. Juni 2010)

erst letzten abend en schurken gesehn namens; Messerjocke... absolut genialer name für die klasse


----------



## Dae. (6. Juni 2010)

Naja ich Koennt euch mal Meine charanamen veraten und zwar sind das


NightelfHunter Dragan und Pet Digga


dan hatt ich noch nen NE DK -> Duschlampe leider musste ich den namen aendern weil er gegen die forenbestimmungen verstossen hat (ka warum) jeder kennt doch die Lampe zu Duschen die sogenante Duschlampe ^^

naja und dan hab ich noch ein Lvl 1 Taurendruieden Mit dem Namen RinderWahnsin

MFG
Dae.


----------



## Der Gil (6. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab n Orc Schamane auf nem PvP server der gnomtreter heißt und n Taurenkrieger der Kuhkiller genannt wird


----------



## Darshol (6. Juni 2010)

Pflanzelot


----------



## rycardo (6. Juni 2010)

Priesterin: Xeslana 
Rückwerst lesen


----------



## Redolan (6. Juni 2010)

Bei uns aufen server heißt ein jäger Fomohürst und sein pet Laygord xD


----------



## Sturt (6. Juni 2010)

Volksworgen


----------



## zerre (6. Juni 2010)

mein tauren warri heißt  Ríndeastwood und mein n811 dk kuchenblech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manfret (6. Juni 2010)

ich hab ein bankchar der Kaufmich heißt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WilliWinzig (6. Juni 2010)

Wer das hier alles toll findet dem sei

"Iqone" und "Baceolus" an's Herz gelegt. Passen sehr gut zu den vorgenannten vorschlägen.


----------



## Hoppladihopp (6. Juni 2010)

Auf ewig ungeschlagen:

Gnomen Hexenmeister: Bobo Blixberg!!


----------



## BalianTorres (6. Juni 2010)

Len schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch was zum Namen meines Chars ein.
> Der heisst nämlich 'Quaste' und eines Abends, als mein bester Freund und ich zusammen hockten kuckten wir uns die Witze der einzelnen Rassen der gegnerischen Fraktion (Horde in dem Fall an).
> Irgendwann landeten wir beim weiblichen Tauren und ich bekam son WTF-Gesicht, ohne scheiss
> 
> ...



Hö hö, was für ne lustige Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farferia (6. Juni 2010)

Die meisten lustigen Namen sieht man doch seit dem Serverübergreifenden Suchsystem. 
Ein Beispiel:  

Pala (Heiler) ---> Angstbläschen   (ich find den Namen echt gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Oder ist schon etwas länger her. 
Bin in einer Random Gruppe gelandet zusammen mit nem Kumpel. 
Mir sind die Namen zuerst net ganz bewusst gewesen bis mich der besagte Kumpel drauf angesprochen hatte. 

Schwarzlícht
Dildo
Kunstschnee   

Oo oO ?? 


ich glaub ja bis heute das die sich kannten. (Hab aber vergessen zu fragen)


----------



## Berserkius (6. Juni 2010)

Gnom Krieger ---------------------------------- ***Lord Helmchen*** 	fand ich extreme Süß da es so gepasst hat wegen den Riesenhelm *Ach drollig*


----------



## ziwsii (6. Juni 2010)

Nacht elf warri: Narri


----------



## -Migu- (6. Juni 2010)

Kumpel und ich heissen Orang und Utan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s0re (6. Juni 2010)

Falls ich mir jemals einen Mage raufspielen werde, wirds ein Feuermage namens Toaster.=D


----------



## TheGui (6. Juni 2010)

s0re schrieb:


> Falls ich mir jemals einen Mage raufspielen werde, wirds ein Feuermage namens Toaster.=D



Ich wette 1000g das der am ende entweder Frost oder Arkan geskillt sein wird!


----------



## Whitesamurai (6. Juni 2010)

Taurin : Killdiefix


----------



## Mofeist (6. Juni 2010)

Jäger : Wilde Pet: Hilde
Schurke Daggerdörte
Doublebubble (Klasse spar ich mir hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Krieger: Skystalker


jetzt ein paar Spieler alle in einem BG gesichtet erstmal 4 druiden (alle von unterschiedlichen Servern^^)

Müffibüffi
Cowbär
Moshkovskaya
Aldebarones

Krieger: Ownslord
Schurke: Tötie
Schamane: BrotMitSenf
Schurke: Painazaz


----------



## Marato (6. Juni 2010)

Joa ein paar namen haben hier schon was ^^
Jetzt komm aber ich xD
Mensch Warri (Tank) = Biobanane
Glaube Gnom Mage = Fallobst 
Dudu = Fettie (zufällig ne fette eule xD)
Und nen kumpel von mir Pala Mensch = Mush  , ich find Mush hat iwie was xD
Dann würde mir noch einfallen schurke = Siehstehnix
Dann vll zwei krieger = Obe & Lix
Mfg Marato


----------



## Marato (6. Juni 2010)

Joa ein paar namen haben hier schon was ^^
Jetzt komm aber ich xD
Mensch Warri (Tank) = Biobanane
Glaube Gnom Mage = Fallobst 
Dudu = Fettie (zufällig ne fette eule xD)
Und nen kumpel von mir Pala Mensch = Mush  , ich find Mush hat iwie was xD
Dann würde mir noch einfallen schurke = Siehstehnix
Dann vll zwei krieger = Obe & Lix
Mfg Marato


----------



## indi92 (6. Juni 2010)

In unserer Gilde <HandiQuacks> auf Alleria(reine Spaßgilde von Freunden aus der selben Stadt) haben wir irgendwann den "Bären-Witz" HubschrauBÄR gehört und verfeinert.

In unserer Gilde kommen folgende Namen mittlerweile vor:

Saubär

Erdbeerbär

Herumtreibär

Wagenhebär

Holunderbär 

Kleebär

Karamelbär(ist nur eine Anspielung auf Scrubs und weicht vom eigentlichen Wortwitz ab^^)


----------



## Mofeist (6. Juni 2010)

wie schafft man nen doublepost mit 2 min Abstand dazwischen :>?


----------



## Hrvatska (6. Juni 2010)

für ne mana klasse: Oom

sonst habe ich: Dildo , Blumentopf, Ketchup, spam (zu genial xD),...

MfG. &#1082;&#1103;&#963;&#945;&#1090;&#953;sc&#1085;&#1108;&#1103; &#961;&#945;&#951;z&#1108;&#1103; •••


----------



## derbolzer (6. Juni 2010)

mein schurke    : Fastgeheim

Mein Hexer : Mania

mein warri Freaknes


----------



## Varnir (6. Juni 2010)

ich hab nen menschpala der heißt Plattenpapst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich einfach geil


----------



## -cein- (6. Juni 2010)

Klasse die hotten und dotten kann hotdot oder hotdog xD


----------



## -cein- (6. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich wette 1000g das der am ende entweder Frost oder Arkan geskillt sein wird!



Arkan = Mikrowelle
Feuer = Toster
Frost = Kühlschrank

Dan wird der halt so heißen ^^.

Küche läst grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (7. Juni 2010)

Redolan schrieb:


> Bei uns aufen server heißt ein jäger Fomohürst und sein pet Laygord xD



omg XD auf was die leute kommen..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (7. Juni 2010)

Mir fällt da ein:
Sirdotalot (Hexer)
Pumuckl (Gnom mit roten Haaren)


----------



## WoWler24692 (7. Juni 2010)

Ganz klar

"Muhkuhsolvan"

Schönen Gruß an die Arzneikasten-Nick-Fanatiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamu (8. Juni 2010)

Ein Tauren DK: Todesrind
Schurke: Racoon (eng.:Waschbär)


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> [...] und mein n811 dk kuchenblech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann mir mal jemand erklären, was an solche Bezeichnungen witzig sein soll? Demnächst nenn ich meinen neuen Worgen Krieger Duschkabine und meine Gnom Priesterin Weißbierglas...hahaha!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eher witzig: Behindyou für nen Schurken :>


----------



## Isilrond (9. Juni 2010)

hab nen Twink angefangen - Name: Bearforceone (Klasse/Skillung ratet mal!!)


----------



## Kerosin22 (9. Juni 2010)

Naja Mein Main heist:

Idontknow = Mensch Krieger (Tank) XD

Und mein Schurken Twink nennt sich:

Twínk = N811 Schurke XD


----------



## Smirre13 (9. Juni 2010)

Gnomschurkenteam für PvP:

Schabernack und Schnickschnack


----------



## Serephit (9. Juni 2010)

in der Gruppe ganz nett:


- Paxi
- Lexi
- Fixi

wenn das mal nicht vom Moderator entfernt wird...


----------



## cletus spuckler (9. Juni 2010)

Ganz klar mein WL namens "Gimperator"


----------



## Deìmos the Warrior (9. Juni 2010)

Hatte mit Kumpel 2 Dudu's erstellt

Ich: Pêter
Er: Lustig

auch ganz unterhaltsam wenn man inis geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pj.Braxx (9. Juni 2010)

Mein (Gnomen-)Hexer-Twink heißt "Firlefanz". Allerdings wäre der Name besser für einen Gnomen-Mage geeignet. Man denke hierbei an Barlow über den Sinn und Zweck der Magier...

>> Brot, Wasser, Portale und Unfug << 


;-)


----------



## Elito (9. Juni 2010)

Hehe

ich kenn nen Hexenmeister der "Arrggh" heißt *g*


----------



## Eve Marie (9. Juni 2010)

Treebeard schrieb:


> Auf den Schlachtfeldern läuft ja so manches herum. Hier mal eine klitzekleine Auswahl von den Screenshots der letzten Monate:
> 
> ## Jäger
> Spatzelsche
> ...





Zündelgimp. Wie geil is das denn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severos (9. Juni 2010)

Also ich habe meinen Hexer einfach mal Dwarfeater genannt (natürlich Hordenseite).
Fand den ganz gut :-P


----------



## Deìmos the Warrior (9. Juni 2010)

Wo hier Gildennamen genannt wurden, kenn auch nen Gildennamen den ich schon oft gesehen hab

- Sitzt nackt vorm Rechner	:-D


----------



## Kersyl (9. Juni 2010)

Hab ein arena team gesehen namens No Na Me.
anspielung auf Bowsers kingdom nur so nebenbei^^


----------



## Benegeserit (9. Juni 2010)

hatte nen krieger gesehn der hieß: deshamaglei^^


----------



## Prothe (9. Juni 2010)

Schurke: Sweatrouge
Paladin: Ausrotter
Necroangel
Madbitch etc


----------



## Weizenmehl (9. Juni 2010)

Lexerlord Untoter Hexer
Tobesjäger Orc Jäger
OLOLOL Taure Druide
shádówdéáth -- Untoter Prist0r
schwip und das pet heisst schwap nachtelf Jäger
analpudding
oralpudding
Terrorkeks
Terrorpilz- Taure Krieger oda su
Kellerkínd untoter schurke


----------



## Nyan (9. Juni 2010)

Sturt schrieb:


> Volksworgen




ich kipp um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beklop'Tar (9. Juni 2010)

n schurke von mir (gammelt glaub ich so auf lvl 30...): Hellocritty


----------



## Benegeserit (9. Juni 2010)

tauren druidin: mothanatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich musst so lachen als ich das gesehn hab


----------



## Frauenversteher (9. Juni 2010)

Mein Sohn und meine Wenigkeit hatten mal 2 Tauren namens "Parfüm" und "Gestank"...war immer lustig wenn wir zu zweit unterwegs waren...

Das war noch zu classic Zeiten*inerinnerungschwelg


----------



## TheGravêdigger (9. Juni 2010)

Noemi schrieb:


> bei uns auf frostwolf gibts auch noch <kopfschmerz> und <aspirin>
> dann noch die pokemon fraktion: <turtok>, <glurak> und <bisaflor>



Bisaflor gibts net u wenn dann wars nur nen scherzbankchar ... Glurak is inzwischen weg u ein andrer hat seine Rolle als Gluurak übernomm u Turtok is immernoch GLuraks bruder ^^ 

Ich hab mal nen UD priester gesehn zu NAxx u Vogelgrippe zeiten der hies hfünfneins ... fand ich nich schlecht immerhin ma was andres als das übrige lächerliche Gedöns ... nen Dreanei Dk hat sich sogar mal "Königarthas" genannt ... der wurde von so ziemlich jeden ausgelacht u angespukt der ihn sah egal ob ally o horde ^^


----------



## Jeckel93 (9. Juni 2010)

Kumpel von mir hat sich nen Jäger erstellt der Migräne hieß. Sein Pet hat er Übelkeit genannt und wenn man dann den Tooltip vom Pet hat anzeigen lassen stand da:

Übelkeit Begleiter von Migräne


----------



## Trolligerand (9. Juni 2010)

edit


----------



## Bumbumlee (9. Juni 2010)

mein bankchar heisst Petazwegat ^^ is mittlerweile lvl 80 und gut dabei....
twink schamanin heisst demnach ? richtig Petrazwegat :-) naja ich find es lustig

edit : ganz vergessen, mein dk heisst Deffneid, der kiddie name den jeder hat war mir zu blöd


----------



## PokusHokus (9. Juni 2010)

Taure Dudu gesehen---> Gummihorn


----------



## Crystania (9. Juni 2010)

Liebesgöttin Bumshilde :-)


----------



## Megaschlumpf (9. Juni 2010)

letztens in der arena nem 3erteam begegnet namens "uhu"
mit den mitgliedern "pa" "ta" und "fix" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killding (9. Juni 2010)

Zwei Schurken im 19er BG : Vordirlol, Hinterdirlol find ich genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killding (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mit meinem mage ein 3v3 Team .
Ich: Sagichned
Kumpel:Sagichdoch(rogue)
Kumpel:Ivesaidit(priest)


----------



## Kankru (9. Juni 2010)

Mein Mage heißt Online, der meines Bruders Offline, schon geil, die sind in der gleichen Gilde und wenn wir ein und ausloggen gibs immer verwunderung... =)


----------



## Bitialis (10. Juni 2010)

Tauren Dudu - Wurstkuh (totaler schwachsinn xD)

und als serverdown mal war =)
haben 2 Kumpels und ich uns mal 3 schöne Zwerginen erstellt

Smells | Like | Fish

natürlich mit ´^` usw. was es halt alles gibt


----------



## Kleina Jäga (10. Juni 2010)

Kenn paar Namen: Tauren dudu  Istschonklar      Tauren Krieger    Kniesturmpf     Untoter dk Ice


----------



## Psalmensang (10. Juni 2010)

Tauren Krieger: Hairbert
Tauren Schami: Cappucino
B11 Mage: Espressa 

:-)


----------



## Envenom (10. Juni 2010)

In der Arena ( 2vs2 )
Imwithstupid
Imwithgenius


----------



## Gruaba (10. Juni 2010)

ich fänd den namen "Leckerknödelmitsoße" toll - nur leider sind das zu viele buchstaben :'(


----------



## maxi_king (10. Juni 2010)

ich habe meiner Abneugung gegen DK's (uh da werden jetzt paar aufschreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ausdruck verliehen, indem ich meinen DK "Primitive" nannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (10. Juni 2010)

Als Taure:
Shitingbull


----------



## Serephit (10. Juni 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> edit



blöder Name


----------



## Warranty (10. Juni 2010)

Klitorikares *__*
auf meinem Server war der aber schon vergeben. Voll doof. -.-
Terminkalender, Druckerpatrone, ..allsowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damals konnte ich mir solche Namen einfach aus dem Ärmel schütteln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (10. Juni 2010)

druiden katze cookie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldurian (10. Juni 2010)

bei uns aufm realm läuft einer rum mit dem namen Wachposten <von Sturmwind> und mit der Craftrüssi die genau so aussieht einfach nur geil^^


----------



## Orthrus (10. Juni 2010)

Isilrond schrieb:


> hab nen Twink angefangen - Name: Bearforceone (Klasse/Skillung ratet mal!!)



"G" Zuviel Youtube?

Bearforce1


----------



## Beutelratte (10. Juni 2010)

also bei mir aufm server gibts 2 tauren, die heißen "links" und "rechts" sitzen aber immer falschrum da xD


edit: da fällt mir ein, n kumpel von mir hat sich vor kurzem nen schneider hochgezogen und ihn "Kindern" genannt --> wenn man sich dann ne robe oder so im ah kauft von ihm, steht im tooltip "hergestellt von Kindern" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thersus (10. Juni 2010)

Hm, kannte ma n Dudu Baum namens "Hairryhotter", fand ich genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (10. Juni 2010)

Wir hatten mal ein Gildenmitglied namens Drsodenhack seinerzeit Heildruide .. musste sich leider umbenennen, das Dr war wohl unpassend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






edit: da fällt mir noch einer ein.. ein Untoter Priester namens Maintank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat mich immer verwirrt, wenn ich ihn gesehen hab...


----------



## drachenThor (10. Juni 2010)

hab mir letztens den Namen Flödbön für meinen zukünftigen Zwergenmagier reserviert


----------



## Galvaras (10. Juni 2010)

fand ja die schamanen Schockierend und Schamiroquai ganz nett^^


----------



## Ulthras (10. Juni 2010)

Wasndas... Ein Zwerg-Krieger glaube ich von meinem Realm... er hat mich so inspiriert, dass ich seinen Namen meinem Bluetooth-Handy gegeben habe
Ansonsten fällt mir noch Kochbuch ein...
Und... ein Kollege von mir hat sich nen Char erstellt, ihn Kleinerbruder genannt, und immer, wenn andere böse zu ihm waren, gedroht, seinen Großenbruder zu holen, der dann auch kam XD


----------



## R3DôX (10. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob das schon genannt wurde aber als HEALER: IchNixHeal

lg


----------



## No_ones (10. Juni 2010)

untoter hm auf nem RP server OO

Yourfriend


----------



## Littletall (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal an einen Charnamen gedacht, den ich sowas von bescheuert fände..und jetzt guckt euch das an:

http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQuery=Durchfall&searchType=all


Zum Thema: Ich fand den Hansaplast immer witzig, war ein Untoter Priester (häufig vor Raids gesehen)


----------



## icepeach (10. Juni 2010)

Schurke --> schurkolade 
Eule --> shifthappens

mir würden noch einige mehr einfallen, das waren jetzt die spontansten.


----------



## Unfug (10. Juni 2010)

Mein ehemaliger Zwergen-DK: Dwarfvader
Mein main: Unfug !


----------



## Arakius1 (10. Juni 2010)

Untote---Bierleiche!!!!!


----------



## datsoli (10. Juni 2010)

Ein Kumpel hat mal einen Charakter Popoh*** genannt.
Der GM hat nicht lange auf sich warten lassen...
Seitdem heisst der Charakter Poporitter, was anscheinend ok war :X


----------



## ibbi (10. Juni 2010)

Aldurian schrieb:


> bei uns aufm realm läuft einer rum mit dem namen Wachposten <von Sturmwind> und mit der Craftrüssi die genau so aussieht einfach nur geil^^



hste ma den armory link? würd das gern mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JTR (10. Juni 2010)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> also bei mir aufm server gibts 2 tauren, die heißen "links" und "rechts" sitzen aber immer falschrum da xD
> 
> 
> edit: da fällt mir ein, n kumpel von mir hat sich vor kurzem nen schneider hochgezogen und ihn "Kindern" genannt --> wenn man sich dann ne robe oder so im ah kauft von ihm, steht im tooltip "hergestellt von Kindern"
> ...



hahahaha made my day xDDDD


----------



## drachenThor (10. Juni 2010)

hab mal nen gnom magier gesehen, der hiess "_Kurza_"

oder Jäger: _Twinky_, Pet: _Pain_

oder _Lechromknits_

oder dudu namens _Legov_

oder _Fleischmütze_

oder oder oder . . .


----------



## n.bek. (11. Juni 2010)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> edit: da fällt mir ein, n kumpel von mir hat sich vor kurzem nen schneider hochgezogen und ihn "Kindern" genannt --> wenn man sich dann ne robe oder so im ah kauft von ihm, steht im tooltip "hergestellt von Kindern"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



böse, aber gut!


----------



## screep (11. Juni 2010)

Den einzigsten Namen wo ich bis jetz schmunzeln musste war auf dun morogh der undead schurke called *** Dachdagger***


----------



## Chikara (11. Juni 2010)

Bei uns auf Echsenkessel hatten wa mal eine B11in (Priesterin) Barbie und ihr Pala Freund Ken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bankchar : Muelleimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tauren DK : Baumschubser ( von den Dinos auf Super RTL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Der_Druide (11. Juni 2010)

auf Hordenseite:

Taure : Cowgummi und Cowboy
Troll : Introllerant




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich lag am Boden


----------



## Excellion (11. Juni 2010)

Bei uns auf Kil'Jaeden läuft / lief ein Tauren Druide rum, der den Namen " Buffdaddy " trug. 

Den fand ich echt lustig.


----------



## wardamon (11. Juni 2010)

Auf Lordaeron: Harryhupe


----------



## Nocturne652 (11. Juni 2010)

screep schrieb:


> Den einzigsten Namen wo ich bis jetz schmunzeln musste war auf dun morogh der undead schurke called *** Dachdagger***






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich spiele übrigens einen untoten Hexenmeister namens "Dürrer". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was besseres viel mir damals einfach net ein.^^


----------



## Madcow73 (6. April 2011)

Mir kam gestern eim Mensch Paladin namens Ordnungsamt entgegen.....


----------



## Grimbär (6. April 2011)

Hab oh wunder und Staune mal nen Jäger mit Chuck und Pet Norris gesehen......

Bester name ever is Hexer namens Harzfear


----------



## DamnedFreak (6. April 2011)

N jäger mit seinem Spinnenpet "Günthernetzer"


----------



## Technocrat (6. April 2011)

dämlich im BG: weibliche Gnomenmagierin "Iiiinemaus"


----------



## BobaBasti (6. April 2011)

Vorhin mit meinem Twink im Verlies: Freakadelle ich glaube er war Paladin^^


----------



## Livien (6. April 2011)

Find den Namen von 'nem Tauren bei uns einfach weltklasse: Rindeastwood


----------



## Cantharion (6. April 2011)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> edit: da fällt mir ein, n kumpel von mir hat sich vor kurzem nen schneider hochgezogen und ihn "Kindern" genannt --> wenn man sich dann ne robe oder so im ah kauft von ihm, steht im tooltip "hergestellt von Kindern"


DAS ist genial.


----------



## schäubli (6. April 2011)

ist politisches Werbung nicht im buffed.de forum verboten?

Ich habe mich mal mit 3 Freunden nach unserem 3 alten Stufenleitern genannt, war für uns witzig, die anderen habens aber nicht begriffen


----------



## John Sinclair (6. April 2011)

Die meisten namen sind mehr Dämlich als komisch die einzigen zwei wo ich wirklich lachen musste waren :

Scharmharri = Schamane

Robertobanko = ka was es war auf jedenfall ein bank char ^^


----------



## abc :) (6. April 2011)

Shamydeluxe und Shamiroquai sind auch lustig. =D


----------



## Desperad (6. April 2011)

Bei uns aufm Server heisst ein Jäger : Ralle und sein Pet : Borno


----------



## Miss Mojo (8. April 2011)

habe gestern ein Krokodil (Jäger Pet) gesehen das hieß *Krokochanel* - hehehehe, musst aufrichtig lachen


----------

